# Sticky  The Epic Bandanna / Face MaskThread



## sedition

There is this little store near my house that sells all kinds of cartoon stuff. They had a Punisher mask in the window the other day. I almost always rock a face mask when on the trails. Hence, I thought this would make for some end of the season fun/kookiness at the local mountain. Below are few pics from the lodge. I got some of the best looks from skiier mom's and their little kids.


----------



## Grimdog

I don't know about fun but kooky is getting close.


----------



## sedition

Grimdog said:


> I don't know about fun but kooky is getting close.


hah. It only lasted two runs.


----------



## Guest

yeah, i imagine the eye coverings would restrict you a bit. looks kinda cool though.


----------



## sedition

N~R~G said:


> yeah, i imagine the eye coverings would restrict...


It actuall wasn't nearly as bad as you'd think. I ain't going down no hill blinded by anti-fashion


----------



## Mr. Right

I would just cut holes in the eyes and a hole in the mouth big enough for a bottle of goldschlager  I would rather have a misfits mask though....


----------



## sedition

Mr. Right said:


> I would rather have a misfits mask though....


I am surprised they aren't *already* in like *every* corner store. Anyone who thinks Burton has sold-out hasn't looked at the Misfits bid'ness model to closely. I can't believe the extent to which the Misfits are now "branding" themselves. While driving to the mountain yesterday, I stopped for gas at a Mobil station in some hick-town in MA. As I was walking out the door, I notice "Misfit ashtrays." It was like a glass ash tray with the skull on it. 

WTF?! "Punk" rock bands should not have their warez up for mass market a fucking corporate GAS STATION in the middle of no where!!!


----------



## junglecat1971

It's the MF Doom mask, eh...?


----------



## Guest

too late, ive seen someone with something similar!!


----------



## Guest

it looks almost like a luchador mask


----------



## Guest

i think id go for just a bandana anyday lol its more my style lol


----------



## Guest

i think id go for just a sweet bandana anyday lol its more my style hahaha


----------



## sedition

nikk666 said:


> i think id go for just a sweet bandana anyday lol its more my style hahaha


FYI, you can edit posts, so you don't have post the same thing twice with just a "hahahah" added in the second one.


----------



## Guest

loooool mpd is GOOD TO GO hahahha look at him he's wrapped up head to toe i bet lol


----------



## Guest

*The Bandana Thread*

i was searching for somthing to prevent that my face freezes off,
any advice?


----------



## Biggs

Under Armor Hood -- absolute perfection to save your face.

Full hood keeps your face, neck, ears and head warm.

Open hood keeps your neck, ears and head warm.

Face mask keeps your neck and face warm.

The hood can be turned into any of those options and it's fully breatheable. Highly recommended.

Linky to one Here


----------



## Guest

thats a ninja outfit man 
i just want to protect my mouth so
that i am able to speak when i reach the botom of the mountain
ps: does anyone wears the burton banditos scarf ???


----------



## Perpetual3am

I use a neoprene face mask, it covers the nose perfectly, yet still allows you to breath and it won't get all iced up and stiff like a bandana will. I like it because when it gets warmer during the day I can fold it down and use as just a neck guard to keep any drafts out.


----------



## Guest

Perpetual3am said:


> I use a neoprene face mask, it covers the nose perfectly, yet still allows you to breath and it won't get all iced up and stiff like a bandana will. I like it because when it gets warmer during the day I can fold it down and use as just a neck guard to keep any drafts out.


ain't those face masks more expensive?


----------



## lcstriker07

That UA kinda sucks if you wear googles because the air you exhale raises into your goggles if their sitting over the mask. I wear a seirus combo clava and have no complaints. It's like 24 bucks but well worth it. here's a link!

Seirus Combo Clava from Campmor


----------



## Guest

lcstriker07 said:


> That UA kinda sucks if you wear googles because the air you exhale raises into your goggles if their sitting over the mask. I wear a seirus combo clava and have no complaints. It's like 24 bucks but well worth it. here's a link!
> 
> Seirus Combo Clava from Campmor


and wath about turtles?
i realy don't want to wear the ninja thing , i think its good quality but i don't like
things that take my whole head , i just want to protect the lower part of my face


----------



## Flick Montana

UA hood. Wouldn't wear anything else. It can sometimes funnel warm breath into your goggles. But that's the only downside. Completely warm, never moves around so you don't have to keep adjusting it. You can wear it many different ways. Works with helmets. Waterproof. Worth way more than the $20 I paid.


----------



## lcstriker07

well both of those can be worn as just a face mask, that's why the eye opening is large. If you want your head uncovered just pull the top part behind your head. or if it's too warm and you want your face uncovered yuo can pull the bottom portion below your chin. I do that all the time. Most runs I'll only have the full mask up as I'm going through a snow maker.

Not sure what a turtle is, hopefully someone else will weigh in for you.


----------



## Guest

lcstriker07 said:


> well both of those can be worn as just a face mask, that's why the eye opening is large. If you want your head uncovered just pull the top part behind your head. or if it's too warm and you want your face uncovered yuo can pull the bottom portion below your chin. I do that all the time. Most runs I'll only have the full mask up as I'm going through a snow maker.
> 
> Not sure what a turtle is, hopefully someone else will weigh in for you.


turtle= BURTON FIGMENT FACEMASK - Scarves - Moda3
ùy sister calls it a turtle so i thought that was the name for it

btw is it me or does this look stylish but not so good against the cold
=>BURTON BANDITO SCARF - Scarves - Moda3


----------



## lcstriker07

I'd say they're both good against wind and snowmakers, but like I said if you wear goggle, there's a chance the air you exhale will raise up into your goggles if your goggles sit on the mask. Especially if those masks are cotton, which wont let air escape easily.


----------



## Flick Montana

I couldn't wear a bandanna. Looks like a street thug or something. Only time I wore one was during a week-long mule ride in the Grand Canyon. :dunno:


----------



## Biggs

Unless you get something that wicks moisture, where you exhale will be iced up quick on a cold day.

I stand by my UA Hood suggestion. The one hood can be worn in four different positions -- Full hood, Open face hood, Face shield, and as a simple neck warmer. Extremely versatile, extremely warm, extremely breatheable, and most importantly it wicks moisture so you'll never ice up.

The bandanas are fine and all if you just want wind protection -- they ice up like crazy though.


----------



## Vlaze

Turtles do fine so long you get the right material, polyester not cotton. The cotton crap sticks to your skin even after you wash it, not good for a guy like me who has facial hair. The turtle keeps my neck and rest of my face up to the goggles warm. I usually don't cover my nose up since it feels stuffy and most of the time when I get off the lift and get moving you get warm when boarding and don't think of it so I don't cover my nose up using it that often.

The only time I use bandanas are on my head after I get off the slopes. UA does keep you warm as hell I will say that. Got the thermal ones for the legs last year, never wore jeans again under my snowboard pants. Going to get a sweater version this year and maybe the hood.


----------



## sedition

Another plug for the UA hood.
I've been riding for 20 years and have tried just about every version of face masks ever made. The worst, w/o a doubt is a bandanna. They freeze, move around, come untucked, and don't really work. They are basically just for goobers who are all down with the fashion tip.

IMHO, the UA hood is the best face mask I've come across. If you ain't down with being a ninja, then fine. Then you can just get this. I've never seen them in person before, but it looks to just a 1/2 version of their hood.


----------



## Vlaze




----------



## Thunderbolt42

*The Bandana Thread*

Does anyone know where to get a bandana for snowboarding in canada?
do they keep ur face warm?


----------



## Vlaze

Um , there is a thread on this that just started this morning. Search before posting =)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/fashion/9575-bandana-vs-facemask.html

In regards to where you can get one in Canada, just order something online. If you want one to buy at a store in Canada, just get a regular bandana from a clothing store aka doo-rag


----------



## T.J.

walmart. and no they dont really keep your face warm.


----------



## Dcp584

Yea you can pick up bandanas where ever but they are not the best at keeping you face warm but those other facemasks irratate the hell out of my face. So when I actually use something to cover my face its a bandana.


----------



## Guest

as dcp said they rn't warm. but they do help prevent frostbite. however they ice up like crazy. what i do is wear a fleece tube sock around my neck which helps alot

places like a buck or 2 store or walmart will sell them paisley, camo or solid colours.

or if you want something more fresh you can do volcom, von zipper, nixon, Rome, neff bandanas but they can go from 5-30 bucks.

the Source Skateboard and Snowboard Shop - Calgary, Canada - Calgary Skateboards, Snowboards and Online Store and Snowboard, Skateboard. Détaillant autorisé des produits BURTON en ligne. sell em


----------



## tomtom88

i wear a seirus face mask. works wonders. although i have been eyeing the ua hood/mask. looks pretty sick.


----------



## Guest

Haven't tried it out yet, but I'm sure my motorcycle balaclava will work just fine.








It's 100% polyester and waterproof.. works great on the bike at least?
Cycle Gear - ANTIFREEZE: Balaclava, BLACK
That UA one looks good too..
And like others have said.. the bandana look seems way too thug-like..
EDIT: it covers the nose as well.. I just had it pulled down..


----------



## sedition

tomtom88 said:


> i wear a seirus face mask. works wonders.


I have one of those, too. It's great. However, I like the UA better because it's not quite as warm, and is way easier to stuff in your pocket than the Seirus one. On the super-duper cold days I wear the UA under the Seirus, and nothing keeps me off the slopes.


----------



## Andi

Another plug for the UA hood, well worth the 20 or so bucks and works great, never leave home without mine. Doesn't move on your face so your not constantly adjusting it and like stated on some of the previous post it can be worn in four positions. I would have to say the only downside to the hood is the occasional fogging of my goggles, doesn't happen often enough for it to really bother me.


----------



## bakesale

Bellaclava FTW


----------



## Jenzo

I like my 10 dollar chaos fleece bandanna Link, its got a paisley front and fleece back, and velcro behind the neck.

I don't like full cover masks because I find I sweat a lot in em even when its really cold, but then I wear a helmet. Also the bandana is fashionable, paisley rocks :cheeky4:. If you're not face planting all day snow isn't an issue and it dries pretty quick.

The UA hood looks good too though but I prefer my warmer to not cover my entire neck, having long hair stick to your neck under a warmer sucks ass.


----------



## Flick Montana

The great thing about the UA hood is that it wicks sweat away so it is never wet. Love it. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## tomtom88

Snowolf said:


> Full beard FTW...:thumbsup:


i got me one of those too!


----------



## Flick Montana

Plus, with a beard, you can find little snacks from meals you had last week while you're out riding. Also, people might mistake you for smart. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

*Burton Bandito*

I rock the Bandito on occassion, and it's pretty handy. Fleece lined on the inside so it's warmer than a regular bandana. Plus, mine has a small rectangular mouth vent that lets me breathe easier. It's definately not the warmest, but it's good for most days here in New Jersey. I also have the Chaos-style bandana posted earlier, but have yet to try that out.


----------



## jmacphee9

Snowolf said:


> Full beard FTW...:thumbsup:


i wishhh lol...


anyone know how well you can breath in those UA ones? i hate how bacalavas get really hot from your own breath


----------



## sedition

jmacphee9 said:


> i wishhh lol...
> 
> 
> anyone know how well you can breath in those UA ones? i hate how bacalavas get really hot from your own breath


Can breathe really well in them. There is a reason why lots of people in this thread have given UA the FTW!


----------



## jmacphee9

sedition said:


> Can breathe really well in them. There is a reason why lots of people in this thread have given UA the FTW!


thanks, ill pick one up tomm before i go boarding tomm...do you think sports authority stocks it?


----------



## Flick Montana

I got mine at Dick's. Not sure about SA.


----------



## Andi

jmacphee9 said:


> thanks, ill pick one up tomm before i go boarding tomm...do you think sports authority stocks it?


I picked mine up at Sports Authority you should be fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

UA hood hey boys,

the age old debate, bandana vs facemask

how much is the UA hood


----------



## Glade Ripper

Snowolf said:


> Full beard FTW...:thumbsup:


Big bushy full beard is the way to go. If you get thirsty you can also drink the ice on your beard. Keeps the face warm and with the added ice feature it looks way cooler than your masks! Chicks totally dig it :cheeky4:


----------



## Biggs

powPiggy said:


> how much is the UA hood


$24 everywhere I've seen them.


----------



## sedition

powPiggy said:


> how much is the UA hood


Empower yourself. Use The Google.


----------



## Perpetual3am

falconis said:


> ain't those face masks more expensive?


I think mine cost about $20, they shouldn't be much more than that.


----------



## Guest

a rock a 3 dollar target scarf guillotine style. its warm as hell the only thing you have to get used to is the scarf excess hanging down.


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Here is mine. I love it. I bought it out in Utah and its great! nice and warm at a whopping resort cost of $10.00


i have a pink one of those in my garage that my mom skied with in the 80's dude. that shits sick!!


edit: i felt i should post a picture.
on that Hannibal Lector steez!!!


my only complaint with these is how tight they are.


----------



## Guest

i'm think i'm gonna go for the turtle thing,
bandana seems to lose and not so warm...
and the ninja thing seems to tight
so i'll go for the thing in between 

thx guys for the many replies


----------



## Guest

haha. grow one.


----------



## Guest

^^im 17 and i keep trying but im not having a whole lotta luck yet. it never gets very full  it just looks like i have mange


----------



## Guest

try harder


----------



## Guest

shave a certain area on your body and glue it on your face...
please do not take the hairs that are growing on your but,
that will result to a "shitty taste" of things


----------



## Guest

I was at the walmart today, saw this mask for 2.50. I had to buy it. shit is BAWLIN











aint got nothin on the camo


----------



## Guest

I can see your jacket, goggles and camera. But I dont see the thing you bought at Wal-Mart for 2.50...


----------



## Guest

JRD said:


> I can see your jacket, goggles and camera. But I dont see the thing you bought at Wal-Mart for 2.50...


exactly. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Thats all u need right there. U will be fine:thumbsup:


rue true. but i still prefer the guillotine scarf.


----------



## Guest

Great thread. I'm gonna look into those UA hoods. Anyone wear them with Smith goggles and if so do they still fog up? I'm thinking with Smith's advanced ventilation system fogging shouldn't be an issue.

I currently use the serius face mask as well. Can't help but always think of Hannibal Lector everytime I see them :laugh:


----------



## Glade Ripper

I have a beard and generally don't use anything but still will toss on a bandana from time to time although the last time I did it froze solid. I have one of those neoprene super duty masks and while they keep you very warm I just don't like it that much. I just got the UA hood after reading all of the positive posts on here about it. First impressions are that it's nice and comfortable and seems warm. I'll find out tomorrow when I go to Greek peak to ride the 6 inches of fresh powder! If anyone from this forum is there I'll be on a k2 zero and wearing some green pants.


----------



## Glade Ripper

UA hood is great. Wore it today for the first time and it a great. All the different configurations of it are nice. Super comfortable too


----------



## Flick Montana

Ahh, another convert for our cult. Err...what? Cult? I don't know anything about that.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Ahh, another convert for our cult.


UA NINJA ARMY! SALUTE!


----------



## Guest

I got one for free with fleeced on the side that goes against your face. It feels nice, i'm just not into the shaun white bandana style.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Flick Montana said:


> Ahh, another convert for our cult. Err...what? Cult? I don't know anything about that.





sedition said:


> UA NINJA ARMY! SALUTE!


In line at attention. HOO-HAH!


----------



## Flick Montana

Too bad you guys are on the wrong side of the country. We could use a good ninja invasion over here.


----------



## Guest

Grow a beard!

Keeps the face warm.... and looks badass when it freezes...

If your all about the fashion snag a bandana, or a couple of them so you can change em out throughout the day as they get wet n icy.even when they ice up, they are still pretty warm, better then bare anyway. As for neopreme or UA masks, never tried em, my gf has a UA1 but she abandoned it for a bandana.


----------



## Guest

I use bandanas. They do get soaking wet and such but they're a bit all purpose for me not just for a face mask.


----------



## Guest

There are these new airhole bandanas. With holes... to breath through. Seems kind of dumb. I could easily cut a hole in a bandana too. But this is the "new technology" I guess. lol 










AIRHOLE BITCHES!!


----------



## Guest

yea, i just ordered the airhole mask. its suppose to be a bandana that doesnt freeze up with an airhole. but i use to rock the bandana, i would just keep an extra or two so the freezing didnt bother me. i will tell u how it works in a few days.


----------



## Guest

Just got a UA Hood, got some weird looks riding in a car while wearing it :laugh:


----------



## snowsam17

are the airhole masks fleece-lined? or are they just the same bandana material with a hole? from reading the stuff i couldnt really tell, but it sounded like they might be a better material that was warmer and wouldnt freeze up. if they are fleece or something similar, i would def consider one, if not thats totally not worth 30 bucks


----------



## Guest

whats the sw style? plaid. why would you say it's his style. no one owns a style man.


----------



## SFshredder

I just picked up the Under Armour mask/hood. I got it for only $14 since the Sports Chalet by me was having a sale of 25% off plus $25 off $100. I picked up some gloves and socks too.


----------



## Guest

Im all about the bandana. Where i live it isn't very cold.
It's only necessary for windy snowy days.


----------



## Andi

desklamp said:


> Just got a UA Hood, got some weird looks riding in a car while wearing it :laugh:


LOL, you wore it in the car on your way up? That's hilarious :laugh:.


----------



## Flick Montana

Andi said:


> LOL, you wore it in the car on your way up? That's hilarious :laugh:.


That's hardcore. Do you just get completely geared up, drive right to the hill and bail out of your car at 20mph and start boarding?


----------



## Guest

i tend to like the look of a bandana. it gives you a sense of style but it doesnt really serve a purpose. as you begin to snowboard the bandana looks cool but it gets wet from the snow. as the day wears on the bandana gets wetter and wetter until it freezes. at that time it is almost painful to wear it. in the end you end up not even wearing the bandana because it is frozen. 

P.S....if you dont wear a bandana then u are more likely to get a sick goggle tan and girls go nuts for that


----------



## Guest

I bought a fleece bandana from mountain equipment co-op last year. I find it is pretty warm.


----------



## Guest

i got the airhole mask and it is the shit. it is a lil big for my head, but it sure does a good job at protecting my face. yea its fleece lined or something so it doesnt ice up. i was licking the hole and making it wet, to see if it would ice up, and in 10 degree weather it worked perfect, and didnt ice up, way better than a bandana, i would recomend the airhole over a bandana anyday


----------



## Vlaze

Flick Montana said:


> That's hardcore. Do you just get completely geared up, drive right to the hill and bail out of your car at 20mph and start boarding?



That's a really good idea.....why haven't I thought of that? Stay tuned...


----------



## sedition

Andi said:


> LOL, you wore it in the car on your way up? That's hilarious :laugh:.


Way more fun when you do it in a bank, or at an aeroport.


----------



## Flick Montana

Welcome back, Sedition. Already trying to get people arrested.


----------



## Guest

had a fleece backed bandana the other day in 20 degree weather. kept my face warm as hell the entire time. looks sick too.


----------



## Guest

I wear a bandana and I'm always good.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Welcome back, Sedition. Already trying to get people arrested.


Yeah, I have to post my "Paradise-beaches, sedition-walks-into-a-wall, worlds insaneest-ghettos, friend-gets-identity-theft-for-$2000k, Brazil-is-fucked-up, and -it-took-me-36-hours-to-get-home-because-of-snow-and-the-plane-skidded-on-runway" post sometime soon. As for now, I'll just respond the email notifications


----------



## snowsam17

zbryant4210 said:


> i got the airhole mask and it is the shit. it is a lil big for my head, but it sure does a good job at protecting my face. yea its fleece lined or something so it doesnt ice up. i was licking the hole and making it wet, to see if it would ice up, and in 10 degree weather it worked perfect, and didnt ice up, way better than a bandana, i would recomend the airhole over a bandana anyday


haha licking the hole...

anyway the mask sounds really good! i am only worried about one thing, the sizing issue. Im a girl and i don't really like the look of the girls mask and was gonna get one of the guys ones, im just really worried its gonna be too big. How big is the thing anyway? i would consider myself to have a fairly average head size for a girl, maybe a little bigger than most. Will it be way too big and fall off or could i get away with it? Thanks for the help!


----------



## legallyillegal

H O L Y G O D D A M N H U G E

lolcaps


----------



## Guest

i figured someone would get a kick out of me licking the hole. and if your worried about size the girls version is prob smaller, and yea you could get prob get away with the mens one. if you wear it like a normal bandana and dont wear it around ur ears(where i guess ur suppose to have it) you will prob be fine.


----------



## Guest

Anyone have experience with one of these?

I'm considering this or the UA. I don't want air getting up in my goggles, but it looks like airblaster would get soaking wet. 

Atm, I use a Seirus mask, sorta like this.


----------



## sedition

Spartacus said:


> Anyone have experience with one of these?


That just looks like an old school ski mask. If made of cotton, run away from it and don't look back. Check all the :thumbsup: reviews of the UA. There is a reason for it.


----------



## Guest

Well, UA it is then! Thanks


----------



## Flick Montana

I should stop pimping UA masks so much. I LIKE being the only ninja on the hill!


----------



## paulperroni

Thanks to all the advise, the unanimous winner was the UnderArmour Gold Gear Hood. Just ordered it from SportsAuthority online. I hope this ninja does not feel the cold! haha!


----------



## Guest

The only thing I don't like about the UA hood is the fact is doesnt cover all of my neck, like it;s no big deal but I just think it's wierd that it only goes about half way down.


----------



## sedition

ineednewst00f said:


> The only thing I don't like about the UA hood is the fact is doesnt cover all of my neck, like it;s no big deal but I just think it's wierd that it only goes about half way down.


Agreed. It needs to be longer...but I just zip my jacket up and I'm good to go.


----------



## Guest

go with the bandanas you'll look gangster!


----------



## Guest

Not the look I'm going for. 
Plus, ninja > gangster anyday.


----------



## sedition

DwayneLogan said:


> go with the bandanas you'll look gangster!


They freeze up and don't work. function > wannabe fashion.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> They freeze up and don't work. function > wannabe fashion.


True that. Nothing is worse than having a snot/saliva soaked rag freeze to your face. Go with face masks, they rock.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> They freeze up and don't work. function > wannabe fashion.


good point, mine dose freez up, but i'v found a way around that by combining ninja and gangster together! 

i wear my ninja mask so my face dosent freeze, then i wear my bandana on top so i can look gangster with my "wannabe fashion" 
that way if my bandana freezez up my face is still protected by my nija mask!!


----------



## sedition

DwayneLogan said:


> ...i wear my ninja mask so my face dosent freeze, then i wear my bandana on top...


Holy Crouching Crip, Hidden Ninja! Ok, now *this* is a *real* fucking ninja move...going all incognito as gangsta, but the secret ninja is hidden underneith and waiting to throw death stars and chop off heads! Ninjas are so awesome!


----------



## Jenzo

PheelGood said:


> True that. Nothing is worse than having a snot/saliva soaked rag freeze to your face. Go with face masks, they rock.


I like when my mask freezes into a smile, then I can spread frozen saliva cheer all around the mountain.


----------



## Guest

zbryant4210 said:


> i was licking the hole and making it wet, to see if it would ice up, and in 10 degree weather it worked perfect


had to put this in the sig


----------



## Andi

MaPolley07 said:


> had to put this in the sig


Hahaha :laugh: that's awesome!


----------



## BigC_ 13

zbryant4210 said:


> i got the airhole mask and it is the shit. it is a lil big for my head, but it sure does a good job at protecting my face. yea its fleece lined or something so it doesnt ice up. i was licking the hole and making it wet, to see if it would ice up, and in 10 degree weather it worked perfect, and didnt ice up, way better than a bandana, i would recomend the airhole over a bandana anyday


I was just about to suggest the airhole. Their great face masks and like bryant said, comfy as hell with the fleece lining and don't freeze up easily. I say easily because i did have mine freeze up on me last week but it was -20 on the hill with icy wind, all my gear froze up even my jacket and pants it was a chilly day. Even when it did freeze though the fleece lining stil kept my face warm, how does it work? i dont know... maybe its magic.


----------



## Guest

Anyone have some recommendations on a Fleece lined bandana? Preferably something that doesn't make me look like a gang banger.  I usually wear an underarmor hood facemask, but it gets to hot under my helmet. Would be nice to just wear the helmet and have some sort of a fleece bandana. Regular bandanas just dont good enough at keeping my face warm. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

The post one above yours. The Airhole is exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## BigC_ 13

PapaWood said:


> Anyone have some recommendations on a Fleece lined bandana? Preferably something that doesn't make me look like a gang banger.  I usually wear an underarmor hood facemask, but it gets to hot under my helmet. Would be nice to just wear the helmet and have some sort of a fleece bandana. Regular bandanas just dont good enough at keeping my face warm. Thanks.


searching for fleece lined goodness? airhole's got you covered: AIRHOLE BITCHES!!


----------



## Derek

Airhole masks are amazing, they have some kind of material on the outside that's rubbery and it must stop it from freezing, and then the inside is lined with fleece. And you can breathe in it (lol airhole). I recommend it to anyone


----------



## Guest

I'm sold on the Ninja mask... I think it will go with my black board, black bindings, black jacket and pants and 2 Toed Ninja Boots....

....must stop playing so much Tenchu:laugh:


----------



## Scratch

BULA - Products I like the Bula Face mask. Neoprene with fleece. Its warm and wind proof and you look like a fuckin Storm trooper. I was just up with 68 mph gusts and felt it like the Bahamas. :thumbsup:


----------



## sedition

Scratch said:


> BULA - Products I like the Bula Face mask. Neoprene with fleece. Its warm and wind proof and you look like a fuckin Storm trooper.


Damn. Their "neoprene fitted balaclava" is pretty freaking SWAT-doom-tastic. I like evil.


----------



## Thunderbolt42

*The Bandana Thread*

I have a white helmet,white goggles,black/grey/bit of white jacket
what color of a bandana should i get???
WWW.ALTERNATIVE113.COM
i was thinking maybe a black or blue one but im not the greatest on style


----------



## Thunderbolt42

o and theres more bandanas on the other pages


----------



## Vlaze

Just don't get regular ones unless you want to be drenched in a wet and frozen cloth in your face


----------



## Thunderbolt42

well then what type shuld i get and where?


----------



## Vlaze

There are multiple threads on this topic already, use the search function, I can't recall everyone's answers


----------



## Thunderbolt42

well then what color would go with a black, bit of white and dark blue jacket with a white helmet and white goggles??


----------



## Guest

a black white or blue one it sounds like geezus...Would u like me to wipe ur bum for u while I'm at it?


----------



## Thunderbolt42

wow what crawled up ur ass
just trying to get some ideas


----------



## Guest

thought u might find that humorous. I sure did


----------



## Grizz

Bandanas are code for what you're into.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code 

Be careful what color you choose and how you wear it.


----------



## Scratch

Grizz said:


> Bandanas are code for what you're into.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code
> 
> Be careful what color you choose and how you wear it.


 Nice!!! I got a white hanky Time for a circle jerk. :dunno:


----------



## Rip and Ship

Grizz said:


> Bandanas are code for what you're into.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code
> 
> Be careful what color you choose and how you wear it.


Guess its time to roll with a teal bandana


----------



## Guest

ok ok ill give you some real advice jeez... I dont reccomend any cotton bandanas unless your using it as a back up for when your face mask freezes solid, You should look at neck gaiters and face masks instead, i wear somthing called "le masque" not sure where you can buy it cause i got it from a friend. I bought the bandito face mask from burton and i dont reccomend that, its all fashion and no function... i also have a patogonia neck gaiter that works very well and can double as a beanie... i always make sure to bring two because odds are you snot will freeze all over it.


----------



## Guest

Rip and Ship said:


> Guess its time to roll with a teal bandana


Grey for me


----------



## Alexander

Better get out my brown one. :laugh:


----------



## BigC_ 13

another serious suggestion here, look into airhole facemaskes : AIRHOLE BITCHES!!

great masks, fleece lined and waterproof on the outside, and they dont fog your goggles


----------



## Guest

there is a company called muggz covers that does customs. i dont know the site but you should check them out on myspace.


----------



## Thunderbolt42

Grizz said:


> Bandanas are code for what you're into.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code
> 
> Be careful what color you choose and how you wear it.


lmao i definately wont be wearing it in my back pocket


----------



## Guest

Grizz said:


> Bandanas are code for what you're into.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code
> 
> Be careful what color you choose and how you wear it.


this explains alot


----------



## Guest

definitely all about the purple! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

if it would count for being strait , i would really want to try
the gold one


----------



## Guest

Grizz said:


> Bandanas are code for what you're into.
> 
> Handkerchief code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Be careful what color you choose and how you wear it.


i scanne for yellow because thats the color of my bandana... then saw "watersports" next to it, then i breathed a sigh of relief. i thought watersports was actual sports... like water ballet or something.... apparently not.


----------



## Guest

water ballet is so not a sport.


----------



## Rip and Ship

punkaroo said:


> i scanne for yellow because thats the color of my bandana... then saw "watersports" next to it, then i breathed a sigh of relief. i thought watersports was actual sports... like water ballet or something.... apparently not.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've been using bandanas for years now. They kinda work, but also suck majorly. My girl just got me one of these, which I have yet to use, so we'll see...


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> I've been using bandanas for years now. They kinda work, but also suck majorly. My girl just got me one of these, which I have yet to use, so we'll see...


i used one of those all last year. does its job well. the only thing that bothered me about it was the thick rim under your eyes. it's annoying to have your goggles on top of it.


----------



## sedition

Gustov said:


> the only thing that bothered me about it was the thick rim under your eyes. it's annoying to have your goggles on top of it.


Again, UA for the win. No "rim job" to get you all freaked out.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Gustov said:


> i used one of those all last year. does its job well. the only thing that bothered me about it was the thick rim under your eyes. it's annoying to have your goggles on top of it.


I just checked it out again, and I see what you mean. Not that bad in the warmth of my home, but we'll see how it is on the mountain at Baker this weekend...


----------



## Guest

this whole bandana thing is wierd...its kinda new, i either never noticed it before this year or i was not paying attention...bandana's are for robbing liquor stores and sewing the fields...not riding


----------



## sedition

RCstyle7 said:


> ...i either never noticed it before this year or i was not paying attention...


You wern't paying attention. That said, at my local mountain I have notice less of them this year, and much more balaclava-type things. I guess people are finally starting to realize bandana's don't really work.


----------



## Guest

I decided to buy the materials to make my own fleece-lined bandana since i didn't see any I liked online. Bought bandannas at walmart for a buck each, fleece at jo-ann fabrics cheap, and this fleece edge binding and had my mom sew it up for me. very warm and much nicer than a normal bandana, and way cheaper than anything else mentioned in this thread


----------



## Guest

MaPolley07 said:


> I decided to buy the materials to make my own fleece-lined bandana since i didn't see any I liked online. Bought bandannas at walmart for a buck each, fleece at jo-ann fabrics cheap, and this fleece edge binding and had my mom sew it up for me. very warm and much nicer than a normal bandana, and way cheaper than anything else mentioned in this thread


I did the same thing, the only problem I had was the fleece lining needs to be fairly thin because they get soaked and freeze.


----------



## Nivek

I wear a frilly scarf...


----------



## Guest

I'm 17 and the full beard works out great for me, unfortunately going to a private school they make you shave it. I grow it out during the weekends though 8 P


----------



## Guest

i find a bandana is just as effective as a facemask but a hell of alot cheaper. the only problem with the bandana is keeping it from sliding down your face.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

and looking like a jackass. :cheeky4:


----------



## Vlaze

And it getting damp/wet freezing up on you. Invest in something a little more than a few dollars worth of typical bandana's. If you want to still look gansta, they make bandana's with liner to keep it from getting damp/freezing up.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

Vlaze said:


> And it getting damp/wet freezing up on you. Invest in something a little more than a few dollars worth of typical bandana's. If you want to still look like a complete douche, they make bandana's with liner to keep it from getting damp/freezing up.


fixed. 10char


----------



## Vlaze

Dawg Catcher said:


> fixed. 10char


----------



## jyuen

i might have put some stupid advice about using t-shirt sleeves as face masks earlier...

i retract my previous statement... t-shirt sleeves freeze up too fast. They don't protect your face from the wind at all. You just end up with a nice thick layer of ice on the sleeve..

don't stinge and just get one of those moisture wicking bellaclavas (spelling?)
it'll be well worth it, those thigns won't freeze on you and you'll stay nice and toasty


----------



## Guest

Sno-bored said:


> i find a bandana is just as effective as a facemask but a hell of alot cheaper. the only problem with the bandana is keeping it from sliding down your face.


i'v figgured out how to keep it up, but it only works if your wearing a helmet. so put your helmet on first then you slip the ends of your bandana through the triangle that your helmets straps make, then tie it at the back of your head and that way, no matter how hard you ride your bandana will always stay up


----------



## Jacko_390srock

the other night it was 30 below with wind chill so im getting the Airhole chuff mask. It has a weather resistant polyester shell to prevent from freezing and its hella warm.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

DwayneLogan said:


> i'v figgured out how to have the worst idea in the history of primate kind


fixed 

/10char


----------



## Guest

lonewolf99701 said:


> I did the same thing, the only problem I had was the fleece lining needs to be fairly thin because they get soaked and freeze.


I don't think mine will freeze, its polyester polar fleece which wicks moisture very well. Its thick, which is nice, because it doesn't conform and stick to my face and mouth like a regular bandanna will


----------



## Type.O

I think this would work good..I'm sure guys can wear this too..


shreddingbetty :: snowboarding & streetwear face masks


----------



## Guest

Am I the only one that doesn't get the whole UA craze? To me it is just overpriced polyester. I hate polyester with a passion. Im into wool or wool blends. I got a UA hoodie and pants for Xmas and I returned them ASAP. The tag said 97% polyester! My gramma wears polyester! What makes UA better than a regular polyester hoodie anyway? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Snowstar said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't get the whole UA craze? To me it is just overpriced polyester. I hate polyester with a passion. Im into wool or wool blends. I got a UA hoodie and pants for Xmas and I returned them ASAP. The tag said 97% polyester! My gramma wears polyester! What makes UA better than a regular polyester hoodie anyway? :dunno:


a hoody is a hoody, either cotton or polyester. the tight-fitting UA products like the coldgear and warmgear long-john type stuff is their performance products. they aren't bulky, wick moisture, and keep you warm or cool respectively. UA is designed to help keep you comfortable without getting in the way.


----------



## Guest

MaPolley07 said:


> I don't think mine will freeze, its polyester polar fleece which wicks moisture very well. Its thick, which is nice, because it doesn't conform and stick to my face and mouth like a regular bandanna will


Maybe your fairly safe, i used the fleece from a turtle fur neck warmer. Now I just stick with using an airhole face mask.


----------



## Thunderbolt42

*How do you where your bandana with your helmet?*

Ive seen people where the strap on the outside so it just covers that person bottom face or ive een it droop down

Which one looks best


----------



## mbesp

haha, I think you spend a little too much time looks department.


----------



## Thunderbolt42

i actually do
i am shit at style and that type of stuff


----------



## Technine Icon

When i wear a bandana, i put the strap under.


----------



## MunkySpunk

I don't.

I know it's a real lame way to do things, but might I humbly suggest you wear it the way that you like for your own reasons? 

And you're not doing the stereotype any favors when you spell 'wear' incorrectly in this context. :cheeky4:


----------



## alaric

Thunderbolt42 said:


> i actually do
> i am shit at style and that type of stuff


Good.

Now, take that shit style and do what YOU like.

Works for me.


----------



## Thunderbolt42

ima try rockin my own thing


----------



## redlude97

How about don't wear one at all? They are completely worthless and freeze up. Get a real facemask


----------



## jmacphee9

UA masks look way sweeter especially when tucked under your nose gogs..


----------



## Enigmatic

what are UA masks?

I rock a bandanna just to keep from sunburns and lipchapping, and most of the time its so hot that you can't stand anything else


----------



## Guest

i wear mine with the strap on the outside, thats what ive been doin for years. but like at the mt i ride, evrybody does. so yeah. do what you feel,


----------



## mijinkal

Enigmatic said:


> what are UA masks?
> 
> I rock a bandanna just to keep from sunburns and lipchapping, and most of the time its so hot that you can't stand anything else


If that's the only reason for the bandana, then use Sunscreen and lip balm. They do wonders!! And you won't look like a Shaun White wannabe. 


UA Masks are Under Armour masks Amazon.com: Under Armour ColdGear Facemask Hood: Apparel


----------



## Guest

i wear bandanas to keep from tanning. nothing looks more ridiculous than a goggle tan. it's way too hot for face masks here in socal.

when it does get cold, though, airblaster terryclavas are where it's at for both steeze and function.


----------



## Enigmatic

mijinkal said:


> If that's the only reason for the bandana, then use Sunscreen and lip balm. They do wonders!! And you won't look like a Shaun White wannabe.
> 
> 
> UA Masks are Under Armour masks Amazon.com: Under Armour ColdGear Facemask Hood: Apparel


oo that UA looks pretty legit for a real cold day. 

but lol yeah wearing a bandanna saves me from spending money on lip balm/sunscreen, plus I think I'd still get goggle tan with those. AND pretty much every ones a gangsta/"shaun white wannbe" at bear so i dont think anyone's going to judge me on being a poser haha


----------



## Guest

Balaclavas. Only bad thing is when you have to line up at the chairlifts and the lifties ask you to take it off so they can identify you with your season pass photo .


----------



## Guest

I just use a seirus combo clava. Hee' the link: Face Masks, Seirus Combo Clava Buckmans Ski & Snowboard Shop - Burton Snowboards, Spyder, Kjus Jackets, K2 skis


----------



## ChubbyGuy

Try rocking one of these
Beardhead.com - Beard Caps and Mustaches You Wear


----------



## Music Moves

mpdsnowman said:


> Ok so I am doing this boat show over the past 5 days. Theres this guy there selling these fleece hoods that fold this way, fold that way, have three strings to tighten. Kinda cool actually. I am going to give it a try today.


????

And do you have a pic?


----------



## EmoParkRat

I've been rockin a neff facemask that has done a pretty good job in keeping my face from freezing


----------



## tekniq33

*This is what it's all about*

If you live on the East Coast or Canada in freezing temps this is what you need.

Outdoor Research Windstopper Gorilla Balaclava - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com

It is a thin, windstopper material so super warm without being bulky. Also it is great because you can just un-velcro the nose part or the chin part it is hot or you just want to take a break. 

The only negative is that it is ridiculously warm and effective so once the temps rise you have to take it off.


----------



## Wreckoning

I almost wanna try one of these just cuz they look rediculous :laugh: (beardhead.com)


----------



## Penguin

Man I wanna get that so bad but it's freakin' expensive!!!


----------



## Guest

those beardheard are the shit, i cant wait till they come out with the mario mustache(sp?)


----------



## sedition

tekniq33 said:


> If you live on the East Coast or Canada in freezing temps this is what you need.
> 
> Outdoor Research Windstopper Gorilla Balaclava - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


I think that is like the one face mask I have *not* tired. Is there a direct opening by nose area (it looks like there is)? Every face mask I have tired that has some kind of holes for breathing ends up letting in too much cold air, IMHO. I had one of those serius ones for awhile, and the breathing holes just made my lips, cheeks, and loser nose super-cold and defeated the whole purpose of wearing a face mask. Hence, the UA ones rock the party. Anyway, whats the story on the Gorilla mask and breathing holes, etc?


----------



## tekniq33

sedition said:


> I think that is like the one face mask I have *not* tired. Is there a direct opening by nose area (it looks like there is)? Every face mask I have tired that has some kind of holes for breathing ends up letting in too much cold air, IMHO. I had one of those serius ones for awhile, and the breathing holes just made my lips, cheeks, and loser nose super-cold and defeated the whole purpose of wearing a face mask. Hence, the UA ones rock the party. Anyway, whats the story on the Gorilla mask and breathing holes, etc?


The mask is 2 pieces. The main piece covers the head, neck and chin. If you velcro the main piece everything up to your bottom lip will be covered. There is a separate velcro piece that goes over your mouth and nose. It has a piece of material you can breathe out of over the mouth and the nose is open. 

The best things about it are: superior warmth with minimal bulk and the fact you can easily unvelcro the nose part for any reason.


----------



## Guest

Wreckoning said:


> I almost wanna try one of these just cuz they look rediculous :laugh: (beardhead.com)


These are awesome, a friend has one and it makes me laugh every time he wears it.

Anyone seen these mesh bandanas from f2outerwear.com? I want to order one but it seems like no one has tried them.


----------



## Guest

Wreckoning said:


> I almost wanna try one of these just cuz they look rediculous :laugh: (beardhead.com)


These ARE awesome! I just bought my husband their entire line!!! I especially love their 'Grandpa w/the Fu Manchu add-on' and looking forward to the 'braided viking' :laugh::laugh::laugh: (j/k)


----------



## Guest

Those are awesome! Myself, I do not ride if it's cold enough that I have to cover my face... normally -15 C or 5 degrees is my limit.


----------



## Guest

I use bandana for everything, so bandana for the win! - But i'd really like to try facemasks too


----------



## Guest

I have one of these. I don't wear it snowboarding because I like to wear a helmet. I use a helmet liner with a face mask on it. But, if I wasn't wearing a helmet I would wear this. I use it when I am ice fishing. I have gone 30mph across a lake in -10*F and I didn't feel a bit of cold air on my face using this Balaclava and a pair of goggles.

















StrkeMaster Ice Auger Hardwater Ware The Ultimate in Wnter Sports Wear


----------



## Guest

Airhole. New brand on the rise, they make bandanas with a little hole in them so you can still breath out of em.


----------



## Guest

Ninja mask FTW. I have a simple fleece one, but it still keeps my melon nice and warm lol. I just don't cover my nose because the goggles do fog up..

That Under Armour mask does look nice though, gonna have to get that next season..


----------



## Guest

Any idea if that hood is available in the UK, or whether it can be shipped over here, please? I tried using a bandana in cold snowy weather and it just got soaked, making it almost impossible to breathe

Can you breathe through this ninja hood thing? I have no problem with the whole looking like a slope ninja at all. I'd wear my balaclava, but it made my goggles steam up.

Can anyone recommend something that you can breathe through in conditions that would make a bandana stick to your face and block your nose/mouth. I was considering a neoprene mask with holes in, but it seems like someone thinks they're a bad idea.


Thanks in advance.









Biggs said:


> Under Armor Hood -- absolute perfection to save your face.
> 
> Full hood keeps your face, neck, ears and head warm.
> 
> Open hood keeps your neck, ears and head warm.
> 
> Face mask keeps your neck and face warm.
> 
> The hood can be turned into any of those options and it's fully breatheable. Highly recommended.
> 
> Linky to one Here


----------



## sedition

Yes. UA hood, as been said a zillion times. Use The Google and I'm sure you can find someone who will ship to the UK.


----------



## T.J.

sedition said:


> Yes. UA hood, as been said a zillion times. Use The Google and I'm sure you can find someone who will ship to the UK.


THE google. lol


----------



## Guest

I use the Under Armor Neck Gaiter Under Armour® Neck Gaiter : Cabela's which is like the hood but without the hood part, a little too superheroey for me to wear something like that. But then again I can't understand the whole wild west meets compton bandana thang either. Before anyone gets uppity about me not liking it , relax, it's called an opinion.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

i wear a turtle and it keeps from the nose down nice and warm. if you dont want your whole head covered this is your best bet


----------



## Kinga

*Breathable bandanas*

Yo. Check the breathable mesh bandanas from AVALON7. They work super well. AVALON7 SNOWBOARDING SKIING SKATEBOARDING SURFING COMMUNITY! BANDARILS, BANDANAS, ART, HATS, HOODIES, TSHIRTS YEAH!


----------



## Guest

shawneeshredder said:


> P.S....if you dont wear a bandana then u are more likely to get a sick goggle tan and girls go nuts for that


I would like to post that to see if that's true.


----------



## Guest

*very poor short story about bandana*



T.J. said:


> walmart. and no they dont really keep your face warm.


Not at all, I was boardin' and my friend was skiing at Big Powderhorn Mountain and it was 15 below zero and I bought a seirus face mask and my friend bought a bandana. My friends face was freezing so we had to go back to the lodge ten times in one day just to warm up it sucked.


----------



## Fitzy

*Anyone wear a bandana?*

ive seen skiiers do it a lot but not many snowboarders. Do you wear one or no? opinions?


----------



## Milo303

I absolutely wear a bandana.... 

I wear one to keep the elements from beating up my face and making me uncomfortable. I am currently looking into alternative materials for a face cover, such as a fleece lined bandana.


----------



## mOnky

Milo303 said:


> I absolutely wear a bandana....
> 
> I wear one to keep the elements from beating up my face and making me uncomfortable. I am currently looking into alternative materials for a face cover, such as a fleece lined bandana.


Oh man.. i was thinking of picking one up for this season too.
There was a thread up a few days ago about this.. i think u might of been on it :dunno:
I know it'll prolly be cheaper to make one.. but i'm too lazy lol

Someone else mentioned Drop bandanas on the other thread..
BANDANAS


----------



## spirited driver

Yeah, I'm sure you'll hear hate on them (from a fashion sense), but functionally, they work. When you're in an area with blowing snow, they're the best things out there. I could give a f*ck what anyone else says, they work for me-


----------



## Guest

FUCK YEA, who doesnt wear a bandana.


----------



## bakesale

No, it's played out fashion wise and the damn things always get frozen. it's just a piece of thin cloth and doesn't offer much warmth.

if you are concerned about your face getting cold buy a balaclava. there are lots of cool ones out there


----------



## j.gnar

i dont think im quite steezy enough for a bandanna :laugh:


----------



## Patrollerer

I think they are fairly useless against wind, just harden the fuck up :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Under Armour face hood for me


----------



## SPAZ

i switch it up. i have a balavlava and bandana. i like the ones that have a graphic over the face (my friend has one that looks like a sharks face)


----------



## Guest

I dunno I rock a bandana, seems to work fine for me. People are buying all the full face masks now more than anything.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

Joshbosh said:


> Under Armour face hood for me


F*&K YEA that thing is so official. Light weight, breathable crazy warm, doesnt freeze.


----------



## mOnky

I dunno meng.. I mean I have the UA mask which is basically the UA hood minus the hood..
It's light weight & all but sometimes it's sooo face conforming that I feel suffocated..
I've been thinging about gettin a bandana or a balaclava..


----------



## Glade Ripper

I have pretty much tried all options for face protection. Regular bandana, fleece lined bandana, UA hood and a giant beard. This year I am going to pick up a Coal neck warmer and see how that goes. 

Coal Nichols Neck Warmer from Dogfunk.com

So far I like my beard and UA hood the most, although the fleece lined bandana I made worked well until it was 0 degrees and froze solid


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

mOnky said:


> I dunno meng.. I mean I have the UA mask which is basically the UA hood minus the hood..
> It's light weight & all but sometimes it's sooo face conforming that I feel suffocated..
> I've been thinging about gettin a bandana or a balaclava..


ha yea I know what u mean, it is type snug , I wear it only over my mouth under my nose and that works best for me, and I never have a problem with my nose getting cold either and it seems to be a little looser that way.


----------



## Fitzy

ya i wear a neck warmer around my face but sometimes put a bandana over that for some extra steez


----------



## Guest

Those beard masks are so cool!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Joshbosh said:


> Those beard masks are so cool!


thats what i rock. stop shaving in november and by december i got a pretty grizzly face mask goin ha


----------



## nos

i used to wear a bandanna, but facemask's are so much better.


----------



## bubbachubba340

Does that Terryclava pull down under your chin when you feel like talking because from the pictures they look like they have a small opening?


----------



## nos

yeah you can pull it down.


----------



## Guest

The under armour face mask is the best I have ever worn

Bandannas...cool too

All that shit is annoying though....you get snow on it (and boogers) and it gets wet and then it freezes and then if its boogers, that gross, and if its snow its just annoying and your constantly fussin with it to make it sit right without it being annoying and then when you pull it down in the gondola or something it stretches out after a while...

The less I gotta wear the better...but sometimes you cant avoid it.


----------



## Glade Ripper

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> The less I gotta wear the better...


So you've boarded naked? How was it? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

cubllsu8338 said:


> So you've boarded naked? How was it? :laugh:


It was awesome! A little chilly...here is a pic of me and my friend boardin naked




Yea...Im the blonde


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

^ I like the brunette


lol the background looks like ur little avatar thing too lol , did u strip down when I wasnt looking while I was taking that pic


----------



## Glade Ripper

That's a big snowboard for a girl. 162?!?!? haha


----------



## Guest

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> ^ I like the brunette
> 
> 
> lol the background looks like ur little avatar thing too lol , did u strip down when I wasnt looking while I was taking that pic




Oh course you would like the brunette pain in the ass you like anything im not


----------



## yusoweird

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> It was awesome! A little chilly...here is a pic of me and my friend boardin naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...Im the blonde


is that Jesus on that board?


----------



## Guest

yusoweird said:


> is that Jesus on that board?


I have no idea it was just a picture I found on the internet....I would guess not though


----------



## Guest

Check out Monkie Bandanas. Monkie Ban(d)anas


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

full over the head fleecey thing. with a helmet and goggles over that.
the over the head thing actually makes my audio sound much better in my helmet.
It's really steezy looking too. =] Reflective goggles.
Nice picture wolfy


----------



## stoepstyle

I only wore one once. It brings out a little gangster in everyone











:laugh::laugh:


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

stoepstyle said:


> I only wore one once. It brings out a little gangster in everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


Yo what goggles are those. those are FIRE!!!!


----------



## stoepstyle

Thanks dude Electric EG2's most amazing goggles ive ever used :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I started with wearing bandanas 1 year ago. And I will never do it again without ... 

@ stoepstyle, the EG2 is the sickest goggle - EVER! Need one 2.


----------



## RidePowder

havent gotten to take it on the hill yet. this was just me using my mac in a class I had. Hat was in my bag, and my friend lent me some sunglasses


----------



## conwayeast

Under Armour thing is the best. On extremly cold days I rock the fleeced line bandana.


----------



## FLuiD

conwayeast said:


> Under Armour thing is the best. On extremly cold days I rock the fleeced line bandana.


What is the "Under Armour thing" that I hear about? I hear about it often but don't know anyone with one and haven't seen one. Is it just this guy.... Under Armour ® | ColdGear® Hood | 8000022 | $24.99 ?


----------



## conwayeast

FLuiD said:


> What is the "Under Armour thing" that I hear about? I hear about it often but don't know anyone with one and haven't seen one. Is it just this guy.... Under Armour ® | ColdGear® Hood | 8000022 | $24.99 ?


That is it my man. Its great too because the face part is almost on a hinge so to say. You can just flip it up and down. Def recommended.


----------



## FLuiD

Hmm...They are opening a store in CO October 6th too. 

I honestly don't usually rock UA anything. Usually super over priced for what you get. The cold gear hood looks sweet though. For $25 bucks i'll have to try one out. I HATED the RED Ninjaclava and rocked that last year so need something new for super cold days. Thx.


----------



## Fitzy

lol i got myself a yellow bandana for my 686 mannual jacket in gunmetal should contrast nicely


----------



## Mr. Right

FLuiD said:


> What is the "Under Armour thing" that I hear about? I hear about it often but don't know anyone with one and haven't seen one. Is it just this guy.... Under Armour ® | ColdGear® Hood | 8000022 | $24.99 ?


I have a ninja mask like that and it works great.


----------



## Guest

*Fun - Fashion - Function*

Bandanas always help keep the wind from whipping your face into a numb-skull. Check out these hilarious *Insta-Face Bandanas* I found that are made by an artist in Denver. Start a trend on your mountain with something besides plain colored bandanas. http://CyanideStitches.Etsy.com


----------



## Guest

*Sick Snowboard Bandanas*

Bandanas always help keep the wind from whipping your face into a numb-skull. Check out these hilarious Insta-Face Bandanas I found that are made by an artist in Denver. Start a trend on your mountain with something besides plain colored bandanas. http://CyanideStitches.Etsy.com


----------



## EverBorN

Someone plz post up a pic of the UA hood (while your wearing it) if you can, thanks.


----------



## Patrollerer

Wrap a towel around your face more economical then commercial glad wrap or a body bag.


----------



## sedition

EverBorN said:


> Someone plz post up a pic of the UA hood (while your wearing it) if you can, thanks.


Here is me in Ninja mode at Sunday River last year.


----------



## sedition

mpdsnowman said:


> This is the mask you want. Its very light, breathable, cheap and really keeps the elements off your face. U should be able to find them at any mountain store.


I dissent. I had one of those and ditched it after two runs. It kept my checks warm, but nose/mouth was cold due to the holes. UA, FTW.


----------



## T.J.

i have the serius mask and the UA mask. both are better than a bandana hands down but i prefer the UA.

UA mask (orange jacket, dead center):









Serius mask:









from far away they look the same, lol


----------



## Glade Ripper

I rock the UA but I am going to try a few other options this year as well. I just ordered Coal Nicholas neckwarmer for a possibly looser feel than the UA hood


----------



## T.J.

ShredKing1980 said:


> Bandanas always help keep the wind from whipping your face into a numb-skull. Check out these hilarious Insta-Face Bandanas I found that are made by an artist in Denver. Start a trend on your mountain with something besides plain colored bandanas. http://CyanideStitches.Etsy.com


dood, 14 dollars for a bandana?


----------



## yusoweird

look up "Saber Balaclava" on ebay. I found that one to be very warm and good quality.


----------



## EverBorN

Is this it? The UA hood you guys speak of. Cabela's -- Under Armour® ColdGear® Hood with ARMOURBLOCK™


----------



## Flick Montana

EverBorN said:


> Is this it? The UA hood you guys speak of. Cabela's -- Under Armour® ColdGear® Hood with ARMOURBLOCK™




That's it.

Best $25 dollars you can spend in the snowboarding world if you ask me.


----------



## Guest

I don't like bandanas. They always fall off my face, are bulky, get frozen. Might make you look badass but are just very annoying.


----------



## Flick Montana

citizengirl said:


> I don't like bandanas. They always fall off my face, are bulky, get frozen. Might make you look badass but are just very annoying.


I think they make you look like a train robber on holiday.


----------



## Milo303

citizengirl said:


> I don't like bandanas. They always fall off my face, are bulky, get frozen. Might make you look badass but are just very annoying.


Are you putting the bandana slightly under your goggles to hold it on?

I havn't figured out the frozen part yet but I'm gonna try a fleece lined one this year I think. Hopefully that keeps it from freezing....


----------



## Flick Montana

Milo303 said:


> Are you putting the bandana slightly under your goggles to hold it on?
> 
> I havn't figured out the frozen part yet but I'm gonna try a fleece lined one this year I think. Hopefully that keeps it from freezing....


My wife wears fleece. It's even worse. It's like a sponge on your face and when it freezes it becomes several times as heavy and just falls off. She's ALWAYS complaining about it.

If I can't get her into a UA hood this year, I may throw myself off a lift.


----------



## Guest

I do try to put it kind of underneath my googles but then I get issues with steam... 

Lol on the train robber holiday. Flick I agree with the fleece thing. Especially if you're taking hits and it gets wet and it's allowed to freeze again then warm up if it's back on your face (serious headache).


----------



## EverBorN

Flick Montana said:


> My wife wears fleece. It's even worse. It's like a sponge on your face and when it freezes it becomes several times as heavy and just falls off. She's ALWAYS complaining about it.
> 
> If I can't get her into a UA hood this year, I may throw myself off a lift.


I agree, girls start complaining just look at the ground and say... "should i..." haha! but anyway how is the breathing through the UA hood & does it cover your nose also... do u still wear a hat?


----------



## xxfinnellxx

*Who has some of those NXTZ bandanas/facemasks?*

these things look fricken revolutionary and i sooo wana get one, but do they really hold up to what they are said to be? What i want to expect is for them to be...
1)Warm
2)Dry
3)TO NOT FREEZE LIKE NORMAL BANDANAS!

and if anybody has the tube ones, how far down your neck does it go? because i dont want something that will go down maybe 2 or three inches below my chin

What is a NXTZ?


----------



## AWNOW

Please refrain from using "face mask" and "revolutionary" in the same train of thought.


----------



## xxfinnellxx

AWNOW said:


> Please refrain from using "face mask" and "revolutionary" in the same train of thought.


haha, whatever man. i mean these things look pretty awesome cuz ive always worn a bandana or facemask while boarding and i find them to be more of a pain in the ass than actually helpful


----------



## T.J.

spamzors! 

(/10)


----------



## NYCboarder

best ever never had a problem whicks away moisture keeps you very warm but not to over heating point.. also you can wear it 3 or 4 diff ways


----------



## Guest

UA full hood is what I use, Tried the half mask neoprene mask and the thing kept falling down.

Call me a ninja but when you're riding -15 degree weather I'd rather be a warm ninja then fiddle fuckin around with a bandanna.

Like others the only problem i ran in to with the full hood is that it will fog up your goggles from time to time.


----------



## sedition

norcalnick said:


> UA full hood is what I use, Tried the half mask neoprene mask and the thing kept falling down.
> 
> Call me a ninja but when you're riding -15 degree weather I'd rather be a warm ninja then fiddle fuckin around with a bandanna.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Once again, UA FTW.


----------



## Flick Montana

EverBorN said:


> I agree, girls start complaining just look at the ground and say... "should i..." haha! but anyway how is the breathing through the UA hood & does it cover your nose also... do u still wear a hat?


I wear it under a helmet. It's super thin.

I do have a small issue with breathing when it is raining. If it gets soaking wet, it can impair your breathing. But unless it's really wet, I have no problem.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

EverBorN said:


> I agree, girls start complaining just look at the ground and say... "should i..." haha! but anyway how is the breathing through the UA hood & does it cover your nose also... do u still wear a hat?


yes I wear mine with a hat, and no I dont have any trouble breathing at all. the way I wear mine is over my mouth but under my nose(you can wear it over the nose but I prefer under). never fogs my goggles at all and the warmth of my face keeps my nose warm also even though its exposed it never gets cold., best snowboarding investment I ever made.


----------



## nzboardlife

I have tried the UA one but i found the Patagonia R1 Balaclava even better. Patagonia R1 Balaclava from Backcountry.com


----------



## arsenic0

Flick Montana said:


> I wear it under a helmet. It's super thin.
> 
> I do have a small issue with breathing when it is raining. If it gets soaking wet, it can impair your breathing. But unless it's really wet, I have no problem.


Lol yea this is true...i was night skiing with a buddy at Skibowl late last season in like late March April timeframe and an hour after we got there it just started pouring rain...

UA hood 4tw, i used to use a Seirus full hood but the UA one is much lighter and less bulky...


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> If it gets soaking wet, it can impair your breathing.


Yeah, well, that is called "waterboarding."


----------



## DJ FroZone

link???^^^^


----------



## Milo303

$30 for one sounds pretty harsh to me...


----------



## NYCboarder

DJ FroZone said:


> link???^^^^


Amazon.com: Under Armour ColdGear Facemask Hood: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## legallyillegal

so, where's the airhole collab with the hole in the throat for the lifetime chain smokers


----------



## thugit

they look pretty sick, idk if i'd pay $30 for it though.


----------



## Guest

no way $30


----------



## MunkySpunk

They definitely look nice, but I agree with everyone else, $30 for a rough cut of fancy fabric is pushing it.


----------



## jmacphee9

UA hoods ftw.


----------



## Kingscare

I'm a big hypebeast and I pulled the trigger on one last week, it just arrived today. I had a similar "tube" polyester/fleece bandana last year, but it wasn't as long as I would of liked and it had a thick seam at the top which really squeezed my face. So impulsively, I took the bait.

This thing looks legit. The colored outer layer is completely separate from the fleece part that touches your face. I'm confident the outside layer WILL freeze up, but at least the inside layer has a chance to still be mobile and not lock my face in a concrete mask. Again, contrary to my previous face mask, this thing does not have a predetermined shape, it's just a tube. This means you can wear it upside down and right to left once a spot happens to freeze up if you want a "fresh spot" on the mask.

It is very long, you could basically slide it over your head completely and it would still shield the base of your neck. This is great to me because on the really cold days, I like to cover the part of my cheeks that are just below my goggles.

It moves really well too, very light and if not worn up on the face it doesn't bulk up my jacket area.

It was really expensive for a facemask and I hope it holds up in the cold.


----------



## w3iiipu

Fleece Bandana | Beanie Hats | Ski Wear | Snowboarding Hats | Fleece Ski Hats | Billed Beanies

this work pretty well...fleece lined with valcro...
it has slits near the nose area and still keeps ur face warm...

for the price and the quality of product...id recommend it to anyone whos looking for a face mask/bandana
________
Karenx Live


----------



## Method

meh I've been fine with my airhole bandanas...


----------



## Mountainmenace

this is a small time company that make to order bandeezies .


Aventale Snowboarding




THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest

*Nxtz*

I picked one up from one of their online distributors for $25. A little bit of a price break. Haven't used it yet, but I'm going out this week. spandex and micro fleece, you can't go wrong. I have been just using a spandex goggle wipe that fits over my head, and it never freezes. So, I would say NXTZ seems promising.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Check out NXTZ.com (neck steez). They have a great optionif you dont want the full head gear. Warm bandanas or tubes that don't freeze. And with the tubes, you can still rock the ninja look.


----------



## squishydonut

UA hood works great.


----------



## Guest

Stupac said:


> Check out NXTZ.com (neck steez). They have a great optionif you dont want the full head gear. Warm bandanas or tubes that don't freeze. And with the tubes, you can still rock the ninja look.


I'm looking at the bandannas. Do you personally own one? I'm thinking of getting the Kelly Green Bandanna. I can tell but is there velcro on the back?


----------



## Guest

i just picked up a black bandana at my local ski shop for like $10. its got fleece like warm material on the inside and velcro on the back. i think it will be warm


----------



## Flick Montana

Fleece is warm, but my guess is that by the end of the day it will just be a big, frozen piece of cloth hanging around your neck.

My wife uses a fleece face thingy and she is usually complaining about it by hour 3.


----------



## bubbachubba340

I just got the airblaster terryclava and its pretty nice. Stretchy and warm. Well see how it does on the hill.


----------



## iKimshi

Yeah I've heard a lot of good things about the UA Hood. I'm thinking about getting one for this season. But I'm pretty sure a facemask will provide better warmth than a bandana.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

what do you guys think of neck warmers?

Burton Midweight Neck Warmer - Snowboard Ski Beanie Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## squishydonut

iKimshi said:


> Yeah I've heard a lot of good things about the UA Hood. I'm thinking about getting one for this season. But I'm pretty sure a facemask will provide better warmth than a bandana.


yeah the face mask is def. warmer. i like the bandanna when they have the blowers on (sucks), gives u a bit of cushion from things pelting you in the face. I hate stuff around my face so either is quick to pull up or down.


----------



## squishydonut

nguyendinhvan said:


> what do you guys think of neck warmers?
> 
> Burton Midweight Neck Warmer - Snowboard Ski Beanie Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


neck sock!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

nguyendinhvan said:


> what do you guys think of neck warmers?
> 
> Burton Midweight Neck Warmer - Snowboard Ski Beanie Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


for the same price you can get the UA hood, and that covers your neck and you can also pull the hood down to look just like that neck sock.


----------



## Miles_K

Damn, after hearing all these good things about the hood, I might just have to pick one up.


----------



## Guest

bandanas are good when it's sunny, but if it's stormy and windy, they don't stand a chance, freeze on you instantly, and basically leave you wishing you bought that neck warmer instead (or the UA hood which, yeah, it does look very nice).


----------



## Miles_K

Hey, does anyone know of any brands that make a hood like UA, but cheaper?


----------



## Guest

I'm sure the government has a generic version you can find somewhere. the U.S. govt that is.


----------



## Flick Montana

Miles_K said:


> Hey, does anyone know of any brands that make a hood like UA, but cheaper?


You can buy cheaper quality stuff from places like Dick's. Personally, I don't think $25 is too much. You get a really great piece of outerwear. You can skimp, but you will probably end up regretting not spending that extra $5.

Also, you're not going to find anything good for $10 or anything so you're only looking at saving a few bucks anyways. Dig deeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miles_K

Flick Montana said:


> You can buy cheaper quality stuff from places like Dick's. Personally, I don't think $25 is too much. You get a really great piece of outerwear. You can skimp, but you will probably end up regretting not spending that extra $5.
> 
> Also, you're not going to find anything good for $10 or anything so you're only looking at saving a few bucks anyways. Dig deeper. :thumbsup:


I see what you mean.

I would be getting three (one for me, one for each of my brothers) so it would be $75. So I was looking for something in the upper teens lower 20s, so I could save a little bit. Hopefully they will go on sale or I'll get a coupon for Dick's or something.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

RallyBowls said:


> bandanas are good when it's sunny, but if it's stormy and windy, they don't stand a chance, freeze on you instantly, and basically leave you wishing you bought that neck warmer instead (or the UA hood which, yeah, it does look very nice).


yeah i like the neck warmer because it looks good, and it's made of polyester so it won't freeze on you (right?).


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of a balaklava as well, something like this:









But I guess I will stick to my scarve/hat, easier to take of when it's warm. I can stick my hat and scarve underneath my goggles, so my whole face will be covered anyway.


----------



## Flick Montana

Miles_K said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> I would be getting three (one for me, one for each of my brothers) so it would be $75. So I was looking for something in the upper teens lower 20s, so I could save a little bit. Hopefully they will go on sale or I'll get a coupon for Dick's or something.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


I shopped around for mine and the prices are always the same, too. I found ones on "clearance" at a store that was going out of business. They were $22.50. 

Anyways, why don't you just buy one for yourself and stick your brothers with some horrible fleece thing? Too cruel? :laugh:


----------



## Grizz

I sense an impending *bandanarama*!


----------



## Grizz

Bandanarama I


----------



## Grizz

Bandanarama II


----------



## Grizz

Bandanarama III


----------



## Grizz

Bandanarama IV


----------



## Grizz

Bandanarama V


----------



## Grizz

Bandanarama VII


----------



## Grizz

Ah, a sticky. Excellent.


----------



## Grizz

Snowolf said:


> Anyone starting a new bandanna thread is going to be strangled with one...


I forget, what color is for bondage?


----------



## stoepstyle

Gay Hanky Code, Bandanna Code Meanings

Apparently its grey ahahhaha


----------



## Guest

does anyone know how long NXTZ bandanns take to ship? i bought it like a week ago. iw ish i received a tracking number.


----------



## Kingscare

shipping time was pretty standard...I don't think I received a tracking # though. It just showed up.


----------



## Guest

Yup. I got yesterday.


----------



## Leo

I have had the Seirus Combo Clava and it worked pretty well. The nose and mouth area became icey on colder days so I stopped using it. I now have a bandana with a fleece lining. Works surprisingly well... if I am not wearing goggles that is.

Anyone ever try the Burton Tech Facemask? They are from 09 and virtually sold out everywhere. I see one on Porters for only the black color. Looks really sick.

I'm about to use my last discount for UnderArmour and get the UA hood.


----------



## Guest

I just picked up one of these neck socks for $10

Arctic Yowieâ„¢ - Multi Functional Headwear - Outdoor Technology


----------



## Leo

Just got my UA Hood delivered. Wow, most comfortable mask I have put on. People on here weren't kidding. I was scared about the compression fit at first, but it is actually great. Now let's hope that it keeps me warm on the mountain when I get my first shred this weekend.


----------



## pailhead

Has anyone tried smartwool? It may be a bit late to ask for opinions since i've ordered mine, but it will take a while until it actually gets to me, and i wont have it for the ski trip next week. I wanted a red balaclava but some people here bashed it, and i didn't like the sub-zero style patch over the mouth.


----------



## jiggley wiggley

What are some of your opinions on fleece-lined bandanas??? i didn't really think about face protection laast year so i just rolled with a banadana and it froze up quite a bit, and this past week i picked up a fleece-lined bandana from zumiez and i was wondering if anyone has ever used them and how they worked out for you? I'm going riding this weekend so ill be able to try it out then.


----------



## Leo

jiggley wiggley said:


> What are some of your opinions on fleece-lined bandanas??? i didn't really think about face protection laast year so i just rolled with a banadana and it froze up quite a bit, and this past week i picked up a fleece-lined bandana from zumiez and i was wondering if anyone has ever used them and how they worked out for you? I'm going riding this weekend so ill be able to try it out then.


I used it last season. It is actually really good. Much better than a regular bandana. I have had issues with the fleece collecting my breath causing it to freeze after extended use. This was a deal breaker for me so I picked up the UA hood this year. I would still use my bandana though. Just not for really cold days.


----------



## leif

I've got a fleece lined bandana and it's great. It really resists the wind cutting through and freezing your shit up like almost all other bandanas.
This year I picked up a blingin' DC bandana and this one from zumiez:








I figured it was time to up the stoke a little on my face region.


----------



## Leo

I finally got a chance to shred and test all of my new gear. I have to say, the UnderArmour hood did not perform as well as I thought. Breathing was a little harder than normal when I tried it at home, but on the mountain it became much harder to do. And Michigan hills are only about 500ft vert. Although, I have mentioned that my head is very large so the mask fit is really snug on me. I am guessing breathing is fine for people with smaller heads. Another problem that I came across is the fogging of my goggles. My breath would fog up my goggles when I started to breath heavier.

All things considered, it is still a great mask. It kept my head totally dry (even with my beanie over it) and warm. I solved the breathing problem by just pulling down the mask off of my nose and using it to just cover my mouth.

My verdict: If you have a smaller head, definitely pick one up. If you have a large head (mine is 60cm), consider another option unless you can live with exposing just your nose.

Also, if you have a prominent nose bridge, I am sure you will be fine. Not so good for Asians.


----------



## c_mack9

i picked up the UA one this weekend. i got the white one, i totally look like storm shadow with it on so im stoked about that. i wont get to use it til i go to vail in 3 weeks, our local hills arent ever cold so no face mask needed.


----------



## millerman

hahahhaah nice pics.. there hilarious.. i like the bandana, there not toooo bulky and they let some air through to keep u cool and they come in a bunch of designs..


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

For the Americans who've yet to embrace it, Froogle.com is your friend.

I found the UA Hood there for $16

edit: sort by price


----------



## tomtom88

Oh hell yes!!!
I don't care how they perform, I'm going to shell out for one of these!

Ballys — Home


----------



## sedition

tomtom88 said:


> Oh hell yes!!!
> I don't care how they perform, I'm going to shell out for one of these!
> 
> Ballys — Home


Yeah, those are fun. The Misfits one is fun, too (but I think this might be a repost).


----------



## kswissreject

I love my Cyclone Buff - it's so warm and wicking. Never had a problem, even in negative degree temperatures. And can use it on a daily basis when not on the slopes.

BUFF - The original multifunctional headwear

Planet Buff is a good place to buy 'em.

Though - for $25, thinking of trying out the UA hood, too! Kinda intrigued, and do like the look.


----------



## Tarzanman

This is the upcoming fad in facial mask wear and snowboard fashion.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

hmmmm does it come in hot pink? lol


----------



## oliveryochest

has anyone used this before?
Looks real nice, but not sure on the quality

Ride Qi


----------



## Milo303

oliveryochest said:


> has anyone used this before?
> Looks real nice, but not sure on the quality
> 
> Ride Qi


Got mine the other day. Havn't had a chance to ride with one yet.... Kinda thin but the workmanship is quality and the strap that goes over your ear to hold the mask up is a SICK idea imo. I will have a review soon hopefully


----------



## DC5R

Looking forward to the review as I'm thinking of picking up one for myself.


----------



## Guest

slippy said:


> I just picked up one of these neck socks for $10
> 
> Arctic Yowieâ„¢ - Multi Functional Headwear - Outdoor Technology


i received mine and while the bottom fleece part is warm around your neck, the patterned section is pretty thin and won't keep your face warm in cold temps. better for sunny afternoon rides


----------



## yusoweird

YouTube - How To Make A T-Shirt Ninja Mask

Got an extra thermal shirt? make your own mask!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I ordered the UA Hood and its the most amazing thing imo. Handles harsh winds and cold nights no problem.


----------



## sedition

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I ordered the UA Hood and its the most amazing thing imo. Handles harsh winds and cold nights no problem.


Yet _another_ believer among the mere hypnotists! Btw, I am really amazed at how long this thread has gone...at least it has been a good one.

EDIT: I think UA owes Flick and I some commission. We have made them a lot of money with all the UA hood endorsements.


----------



## Reede

Love the look of the Ride QI, anyone got a report on how it performs goggle-fog wise when you're breathing heavily? Worst thing about facemasks/neck gaiters is the fucking goggle foggery they cause. Having an open bottom should remedy this somewhat but to what extent is the question.


----------



## sedition

Reede said:


> Love the look of the Ride QI, anyone got a report on how it performs goggle-fog wise when you're breathing heavily? Worst thing about facemasks/neck gaiters is the fucking goggle foggery they cause. Having an open bottom should remedy this somewhat but to what extent is the question.


I have had very little trouble with goggle fogging an my UA mask. That said, there are a few things you can do help avoid fogging with any pair of goggles:

(1) Leave the top of your jacket open a bit. Heat rises, and if your neck area is closed up tight, the warm air will go right up into your face. The disparity in temps can be a factor in fogging. Let some

(2) DO NOT keep taking your goggles on and off. Put them on your face, and leave them there. Also, put them on before you go outside, not after.

(3) Breath through your mouth, not nose.

(4) Do not wipe internal fog off with your glove, fingers, shirt, etc. This will remove any anti-fog spray that is on them. Instead, just let them "dry out" on their own (inside). 

(5) Properly use anti-fog spray if needed.

(6) Wear a mask (I.e. UA) that allows heat to disappate all over, as oppose to a think, unbreathable mask, that really only allows heat to escape around your eyes.

If you do all of the above, then you shouldn't have much trouble with fogging. *shrugs*


----------



## Leo

Tried everything you said there sedition and nothing works for me. Except the breathing through the mouth. There is no way I am going to make myself uncomfortable in that manner purposely. I'm a snowboarder, not a scuba diver :laugh:

Even then, I have difficulty breathing through the UA Hood. Like I have said before though, this is most likely due to my really large head and flat face. The hood is really tight on me and it compresses my nose.

With that said, I still love my UA hood. The thing keeps me super warm and dry even though I am wearing a helmet over it. No wind gets through at all my face stays nice and warm. The only working solution I found to the goggle fogging problem is uncover my nose. I mean, I have really good anti-fog goggles and it only briefly fogs, but it happens every time I breath out so it might as well just stay fogged. Luckily, my goggles block some of the wind from hitting my nose so it isn't a huge deal.

I think the Ride Qi would be a perfect solution to that problem since it isn't a warm mask. I can just wear it over my hood to give my nose some coverage without being extremely warm.

Now only if someone would post a damn review of the Ride Qi so the rest of us can buy one before the season ends.


----------



## Reede

They're only $20, I ordered one anyway. Will see how it goes.


----------



## sedition

Leo said:


> Tried everything you said there sedition and nothing works for me. ...


The other thing you can try, albeit more expensive, is goggles with electric fans n them.


----------



## Reede

Forced ventilation in your goggles is more of a bandaid solution. If you can get at the root cause of the problem which is to direct the hot air away from your face then that shouldn't be required.


----------



## bamorgan7

ok i went to do my report on the ride qi's. i didnt wear it at first cause it was 30 degrees so that night i got to try it out. it is not the warmest but it keeps your face from freezing. this mask stays on your face and you dont have to worry about it. i love this thing cause i didnt get hot and it is breathable. 9 out of 10


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> I would just cut holes in the eyes and a hole in the mouth big enough for a bottle of goldschlager  I would rather have a misfits mask though....


I think you have the right idea :thumbsup:


----------



## tomtom88

I found the end all be all to this thread.

ColdAvenger® Expedition Balaclava

Behold, the coolest facemask evarr!


----------



## Reede

That thing is hideous.


----------



## sedition

tomtom88 said:


> I found the end all be all to this thread.
> 
> ColdAvenger® Expedition Balaclava
> 
> Behold, the coolest facemask evarr!


I know some bike courier people who have that thing.


----------



## HouseMuzik

That thing just looks ridiculous...


----------



## MunkySpunk

tomtom88 said:


> I found the end all be all to this thread.
> 
> ColdAvenger® Expedition Balaclava
> 
> Behold, the coolest facemask evarr!


----------



## sedition

HouseMuzik said:


> That thing just looks ridiculous...


It's like 1/2 balaclava, 1/2 gas mask.


----------



## Guest

i wear the UA mask but sometimes have trouble with fogging. I have the smith i/o goggles and just seemed to get a ton of condensation on the inside of the goggles that would freeze up and make it impossible to see. anyone else have this problem with the UA hood, and know of any remedies or tips, or should i just switch to the airhole


----------



## Wreckoning

MunkySpunk said:


>


If I could find a Dark Helmet uh.. helmet for snowboarding, my life would be complete :laugh:


----------



## Reede

Ride Qi just arrived today, I fly out to Japan next sunday so we will see how it fares there


----------



## muexm

I ordered my Ride Qi today. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostovan

*RideQi vs NXTZ*

I've got RideQi (face-mask/bandana) and NXTZ (tube). Tested them at Ukraine, Bukovel.

*RideQi*
_Pros:_
-light
-stylish
-adjustable
-got ear bands (to keep it from getting of) -really useful (i've ridden snowmobile with it - no trouble)

_Cons:_
-seems not warm enough, was freezing on me and become not so pleasant to wear
-my friend told my that yellow (i got it) print seems a bit nazi to him..=(

*NXTZ tube*
_Pros:_
-soft and comfy
-stretchy enough to pull it over helm ear pads and fix at nose by mask
-nice pattern (black/blue)
-works like scarf
_Cons:_
-hard to operate with gloves on, 'cause layers split from each other if you pick it wrong

PS I find both of them useful!


----------



## john doe

coughlin133 said:


> i wear the UA mask but sometimes have trouble with fogging. I have the smith i/o goggles and just seemed to get a ton of condensation on the inside of the goggles that would freeze up and make it impossible to see. anyone else have this problem with the UA hood, and know of any remedies or tips, or should i just switch to the airhole


If you use the bottom of your goggles to hold the UA mask in place try tightening your straps to compress the air path made by the fabric. It helped when I was getting some fogging with my Qi.


----------



## joeyp2003

got my breath hole tan eagle mask today tried it on not sure i love it, probably will be selling it. never worn outside, looks cool just not my thing


----------



## sedition

I am cross posting, but I want a balaclava like this:


----------



## mrpez

i have a dc jacket with a ski mask sewn on like a hood. pretty useful because if i dont want i can just take it off and fling it over my shoulder.


----------



## d00bie

I got the Coal Frena NW this year in the Melon color and i love it. Def has kept me super warm so far, itll freeze around my nose but cant feel it a bit on the inside, love it so far and its bright too, cant go wrong.http://coalheadwear.com/coal/2009/fall/unisex/nwas


----------



## Kingscare

I'm quite happy with my NXTZ tube as well. It is incredibly plush and feels real good against my neck/chin/face. It DOES freeze up in extreme conditions (if snowed on with high winds present, etc), but during 90% of my riding it's been the best I've ever had. Dries incredibly fast too post riding.

Super happy.


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> Even then, I have difficulty breathing through the UA Hood. Like I have said before though, this is most likely due to my really large head and flat face. The hood is really tight on me and it compresses my nose.


I have the exact same problem. The UA hood keeps warmth but at the same time it almost clamps my mouth shut and flattens my nose so I can barely breathe out of it. I feel like it's trying to suffocate me.

I'm going to try the RideQi to augment the UA hood (with nose uncovered) or replace it entirely. Cold or not, I need to breathe.


----------



## Guest

my buddy just got me this one for my birthday haha


----------



## Reede

Looks like a Bikini bottom.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> I am cross posting, but I want a balaclava like this:


If this doesn't scare those bratty skiing children...I don't know what will


----------



## Guest

*WESTERN SKIES Facewraps*



falconis said:


> i was searching for somthing to prevent that my face freezes off,
> any advice?


YES.

check out my site.

WESTERN SKIES - Home

i make stuff for your face that feels warm and actually looks good.


----------



## Guest

I attached graphics to the turtle so it looks cool and feels good.

Check them out here:

http://www.westernskiesbrand.com/uploads/3/6/7/0/3670428/4903713.jpg


----------



## underdog378

Just got the Ride QI in the mail today. Quality looks good, does seem pretty thin. Will see how it works out next Monday when I go out, but I think I'm going to get a UA cold gear hood for when it's really cold out.


----------



## Guest

I ordered a RideQi and returned my UA hood. I just don't understand how anyone can wear it except small children. :dunno:


----------



## Nitrogen

Try an Airhole. They can come in full hood or half.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

This is mine...


----------



## Muki

I just have the Seirus combo mask..seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Guest

Perfect thread to start on this forum, 
the old designer handkerchief shomozel

Just go hardcore and dont worry about your nose, zip up the jacket, pulldown your goggles and enjoy many hikes and calf burners with no fogging issues!!!

PS last i checked it didn't snow in the ghetto anyway (though MF Dooms mask would be rad) 

Anyway G'day all


----------



## sedition

houndofpow said:


> Perfect thread to start on this forum,
> the old designer handkerchief shomozel
> 
> Just go hardcore and dont worry about your nose, zip up the jacket, pulldown your goggles and enjoy many hikes and calf burners with no fogging issues!!!
> 
> PS last i checked it didn't snow in the ghetto anyway


Ok, a few issues:

First, "designer handkerchief?" What? I would suggest taking a look at some of the advancements in fabric technology that have come about in the last decade. 

Second, maybe you have heard of this thing called frostbite? Sometime it is *dangerous* to have exposed skin. I actually do care about my nose, and would like to keep it on my face. Risking frostbit is not "hardcore," it is stupid. If I had the chance to take a cold shower, or take a warm one, I'd go with the warm one. It is just more comfortable. Likewise with snowboarding. Some people like to be warm. 

Third, "hikes and calf burners?" Huh?

Last, "not snow in the ghetto?? What does that have to do with keeping warm on the mountain? And, perhaps you might want to look the recent weather on the east coast of the US, which covered D.C., Philly, NYC, and Boston. All of those cities have lots of ghettos, and they all got lots of snow. *shrugs*


----------



## Kingscare

By the way, if you keep your face covered for long periods of time under a face mask...it's possible that some of the bacteria in your mouth starts breeding on your covered face. All that warmth and humidity is so ideal to fungus.


----------



## Leo

Kingscare said:


> By the way, if you keep your face covered for long periods of time under a face mask...it's possible that some of the bacteria in your mouth starts breeding on your covered face. All that warmth and humidity is so ideal to fungus.


This is why you get microbial materials. UA = all microbial.


----------



## yusoweird

I am immuned to any kind of bacteria formed from my own mouth...


----------



## Snowfox

Kingscare said:


> By the way, if you keep your face covered for long periods of time under a face mask...it's possible that some of the bacteria in your mouth starts breeding on your covered face. All that warmth and humidity is so ideal to fungus.


Yum yum. Snack time. 


But for who?!


----------



## Guest

i wouldn't worry too much; it takes about a week for fungus to grow and by that time you should have washed your face mask


----------



## Anthony

this might sound odd.. or maybe it was even mentioned already.. but i do a lot of shooting (rifle pistol) and i own a blackhawk tactical shemagh which is like some middle eastern bandanna thing common to the military.. but its huge.. and i wear that over my face like a bandanna the up side is its really large so you can fold it over several times and its nice and thick.. the thickness acts like a filter and stops a lot of the fog from creeping up to my goggles, and obviously keeps me pretty warm.. also very warm.. its nothing high tech.. just cotton


----------



## Reede

Just back from 2 weeks in Japan with my Ride Qi. On the coldest days (-15C) it struggled a little bit but otherwise I am very pleased with it. It breathes well so doesnt cause too much fogging and is just enough to keep the cold away.


----------



## The[ak]

I'm trying to find a black party panda airhole and cannot find one anywhere =(


----------



## Guest

Kingscare said:


> By the way, if you keep your face covered for long periods of time under a face mask...it's possible that some of the bacteria in your mouth starts breeding on your covered face. All that warmth and humidity is so ideal to fungus.


Mmmmm bacteria. Well I usually wash my bandanna before fungas is allowed to grow.. I should hope others do the same.


----------



## Reede

That is also why god invented showering.

But yea, a face mask with a few days of use without being washed smells hella nasty.


----------



## B-Rad

the ultimate...:thumbsup:


----------



## NoTickets

ok guys, prepare for an image heavy entry (i apologize in advance for the unappealing looks. i'd photoshop a better looking face into the pictures, but i don't know how to use photoshop):

these are the different masks i've tried. i left out the bandana, because you guys all know what it looks like and how effective (or ineffective) they can be when riding.

Ride Qi
Price: 20 bucks
Looks: 10/10
Effectiveness: 8/10

I bought the Ride Qi after seeing it on these forums. Off the website, they looked absolutely sick, so I ordered a pair. They arrived fairly quickly, and they've been on the slopes for a ride. The entire facemask is made out of 100% polyester. First thought was that the material was really thin. A lot of the patterning is mesh, so it makes for a rather lightweight facemask. At first thought, I thought it wasn't nearly enough material to keep my face warm. The mesh material does one thing really well though: ventilation. It kept me pretty warm through the night, but as the night drew to a close and it got colder, it wasn't doing enough. The ear straps are really nifty for keeping it in place, but the velcro strap (a lot of people here bicker about) is really big, and it does get annoying.

Ride Qi









Ride Qi w/ goggles










Airblaster Pterryclava
Price: 20 bucks
Looks: 9/10
Effectiveness: 9/10

The Airblaster Pterryclava is a really nice one-piece ski mask, with an opening for the eyes. It's stretchy enough to pull the opening down to expose your nose without any discomfort. The material is fairly thick, made out of 100% acrylic (much thicker than the Ride Qi). It's a nice looking mask, and it kept me really warm on rides. There can be saliva buildup (as with most masks), but the acrylic wicks the moisture decently. It doesn't dry as quickly as I'd like, but it's not too bad. The biggest problem I have with this is that the neck portion of the clava bottlenecks, so it can get pretty tight around the neck if you have a thicker neck.

Airblaster Pterryclava in Teal









Airblaster Pterryclava in Teal w/ goggles









Airblaster Pterryclava in Black










Buff Cyclone
Price: 40 bucks
Looks: 10/10
Effectiveness: 10/10

My go-to piece. Buff material is really light, but insanely warm. The Cyclone is a fusion of two pieces, the upper half that covers your face is the Buff material (I threw the packaging away, so I'm not sure what it's made of), and the bottom half that covers your neck is made of the Gore-Tex Windstopper fleece. The whole upper Buff half of it is long and super stretchy, so you can use it as a face mask, clava, headwarmer, or whatever you want. I just use it as a facemask that covers up to my nose. Because it's long and stretchy, you can make the mask sort of loose over your mouth, so that it doesn't press up directly against your mouth. It wicks moisture like a beast, and when it gets wet with saliva, it dries really quickly. The material is also antimicrobial, so it doesn't stink after continuous use.

Buff Cyclone









Buff Cyclone w/ goggles









*edited for picture resizing. 

I figured since I went ahead and edited it anyway, I might as well post a bandana one.

Bandana
Price: Depends, but usually very cheap
Looks: Again, depends if you have decent taste
Effectiveness: 4/10 

My Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Bandana


----------



## yusoweird

won't tucking the mask underneath your goggle causes steam from breathing to fog up the goggles? that's what happen to me all of the time when i wear a mask. i always have to wear my mask lower...


----------



## NoTickets

my goggles rarely fog when i wear it over my Buff. they fog over the other ones.


----------



## Anthony

NoTickets said:


> blah blah blah blah blah


realy nice write up:thumbsup:


----------



## sedition

yusoweird said:


> won't tucking the mask underneath your goggle causes steam from breathing to fog up the goggles? that's what happen to me all of the time when i wear a mask. i always have to wear my mask lower...


I've never had a problem with it, and I go full-ninja all the time. *shrugs*


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

sedition said:


> I've never had a problem with it, and I go full-ninja all the time. *shrugs*


Agreed. The UA mask doesn't lead to any fogging, shortness of breath, coldness or anything.... in fact I've gotten so overly comfortable with them I carry it with me most places. It has saved my nose from frostbite a couple times I imagine. Can't recommend them enough


----------



## Flick Montana

As much as I love the UA hood, I have had problems with fogging. It only happens every so often, but my goggles are old and might be part of the problem. Plus, if the hood gets too wet, you can't go full ninja because you'll suffocate. :laugh:


----------



## sedition

NoTickets said:


> ok guys, prepare for an image heavy entry...


First, _great_ post and good reviews.

Second, those pics are WAY to big. Please edit your post and resize them. This is a great free web tool for image hosting and resizing. Pics for a web forums should be no larger than 640 x 480. Just use the drop down menu on that link above for the 640 x 480 option!


----------



## BrIaNSuLLy

my usual get-up


----------



## NoTickets

sedition said:


> First, _great_ post and good reviews.
> 
> Second, those pics are WAY to big. Please edit your post and resize them. This is a great free web tool for image hosting and resizing. Pics for a web forums should be no larger than 640 x 480. Just use the drop down menu on that link above for the 640 x 480 option!


gotcha, all done. added another piece too.


----------



## sedition

^
(1) I suspect spam.
(2) Those things look dumb.
(3) Those people look dumber. Rich white boy "gansters" in the middle of the woods, during the winter, on the side of the mountain are, by default, silly.

"Murda mask." I scoff.


----------



## Milo303

No way in hell would I wear a murda mask. 

They look like a shitty airhole knock off

And those guys make snowboarders look bad. Take the thug shit elsewhere/away


----------



## squishydonut

i've had problems with fogging when it was pretty frikkin' freezing and i exhaled through my nose. otherwise it is great.


----------



## clubmyke

After trying a lot of these (both versions of UA). 

As cool as the newer UA is - it requires a neck balaclava.

The best solution I have found is a short sleeve athletic shirt made of the same stretch nylon material and tie it into a kick ass ninja mask/

It covers my ears, head, neck, nose (ie everything)

YouTube - How to make a Ninja Mask, THE kick ass way

It works well, custom fit, and works well with any shirt. As mentioned I use a nike or ua tight workout short sleeve shirt.


----------



## 209Cali

Finally I found something that kept my face warm, and didn't fog up my goggles and is really breathable 

Ride QI's rock! It's not super super warm, but my face was toasty all day. I can breathe through it easily and it doesn't fog up my goggles.

I've tried bandanas, UA hood, and various other snowboard face masks and this is by far my fav.


----------



## Kingscare




----------



## krazykunuck

just watch all those "tenicals" freeze up lol


----------



## luke89

What about regular ski masks? U know the ones with three holes and are black. Or they can have one big hole. I haven't really heard much about them except a post or two ago with that airblastsr thing. That's whAt I wear. R they bad or something


----------



## Snowfox

I use an old patagonia ski mask... it's pretty damn thin and blue, but it keeps me pretty warm. I got a black fleece one, but it's a bit much for most weather...

I use some old Smith ski goggles, and other then when I had to climb my way out of powder I didn't have problems with fogging.


----------



## Cavman

*Schampa*

Schampa

I like the Stretch models.


----------



## sedition

luke89 said:


> What about regular ski masks? U know the ones with three holes and are black. Or they can have one big hole. I haven't really heard much about them except a post or two ago with that airblastsr thing. That's whAt I wear. R they bad or something


It's a time tested garment, but IMHO, technology has moved beyond it. The drawbacks I've seen with the old standby is that they do not manage moisture that well (from snow or sweat), they can be a little bulky compared to something like the UA hood, and last, they can be a little drafty an/or not manage wind as well as some of the more modern fabrics. Personally, I also don't like 3-hole masks. My teeth/lips get cold and windburned. Most of the modern version only come in the 1-hole version, which great for me. Will an old-school ski mask keep you warm? Of course. Are there better options? I think there is.


----------



## luke89

I have one with just the one face hole and it has that Thinsulate stuff. It is pretty warm and definitaley isnt wool idk what it is. I just know its warm and when they blow snow it keeps my face from freezing. I dont faceplant all the time so it doesnt really get wet or freeze. The snowblowers snow usally just melts and I dont notice the moisture. I wear it maybe once a year though.


----------



## jitpunkia

love bandit bandanas the most


----------



## NoTickets

looks sick. is that just a regular bandana or is bandit a certain brand?


----------



## jitpunkia

bandit is a brand . i think from nz . they carry it in mammoth . i bought like 5 of em last season . they have very cool designs and velcro . but this season i went up . i was surprised, there was no new designs or new bandanas


----------



## BliND KiNK

I want your goggles.. for free.


----------



## jitpunkia

jealous much?


----------



## BliND KiNK

I just want big astronaut goggles on the cheap... because I'm not paying what they are 'worth'


----------



## Muki

Goggles are B.A. Lol


----------



## Deviant

Last day of our season I was on the lift with a skier wearing a "dragon alliance" bandanna over his face. I complimented him on it, but he didn't know what is was or meant (the dragon logo, was wearing scott goggles). Still haven't been able to find the exact same to purchase.


----------



## BliND KiNK

where did you guys get yours.. if some spherical gogz don't drop on the SAC sites.. I doubt I'll be able to justify 100+ on goggles =\


----------



## jitpunkia

im still hunting for some epic bandanas . NXTZ are cool, but they only have a few desigsns . i own about maybe 5 or more bandit bandanas . but they have kinda stop coming out with new ones .. or maybe its me


----------



## jitpunkia

Shop Outdoor Technology Products - - outdoortechnology.rideshop.com


----------



## Ballistic

zbryant4210 said:


> i was licking the hole and making it wet,..


I thought this thread was about masks ??


----------



## Guest

Just sometime i rock the bandanas.




































Now if your smart you'll be doing what I did here. Under amour's Cold-gear UA with a Bandana over top.


----------



## Guest

Then on some days you could just go Ninja on the slopes .


----------



## RyCan3

anybody rock a outdoor technology yowie???


----------



## Adrii

I likey this thread!


----------



## Guest

jitpunkia said:


> jealous much?



I'll admit, I'm jealous, but not for long, I'll buy me a pair and be rocking them while everyone else is jealous. I just need a really WIDE Lens Goggle, and 'the Electric EG2 seems to do just that; make people Jealous!'


----------



## rephreshed

now this is a face mask ;-) love this kid, but that thing is hideous!!


----------



## Reede

Looks like a mask for a burns patient.


----------



## rephreshed

i dunno what that thing is!! he said he got it from his girlfriend's dad. whatever it is, it should not be involved in anything snow related!!


----------



## rephreshed

yay spammers!!


----------



## slyder

I alays liked the skulls !!!!!! Guess that is why I love Halloween....










-Slyder


----------



## Reede

A cowboy hat like that would look awesome on the slopes.


----------



## Smitty

Reede said:


> A cowboy hat like that would look awesome on the slopes.


Ha, I always laugh at those guys because they look ridiculous.


----------



## agoodwin727

Smitty said:


> Ha, I always laugh at those guys because they look ridiculous.


which is exactly the point!


----------



## NYCboarder

Broccoli said:


>



What kind of lens is the person on the left wearing? fire iridium? fire iridium polarized?


----------



## ev13wt

Hockey mask is always bound to get some pointers.

I only wear a mask if its really really cold and I can't breather at speed without one.


----------



## Leo

NYCboarder said:


> What kind of lens is the person on the left wearing? fire iridium? fire iridium polarized?


That is the White Factory/Ghost Text Oakley A-Frames in Fire Iridium. No way to tell if it's polarized from pic alone.


----------



## oskar

Buff Cyclone









Nice reviews Noticket, thinking of getting the Cyclone but how on earth is one supposed to be able to use that as a balaclava like they say on the website? i just dont get it :dunno:


----------



## ev13wt

Cheap rag from the corner store.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w

ev13wt said:


> Cheap rag from the corner store.



this is a kodak moment worthy pic


----------



## xDOTY

ev13wt said:


> Cheap rag from the corner store.




Woahh sick..how did u do that to the frame?


----------



## Reede




----------



## SAddiction

Epic "beard"


----------



## Kinga

*Rock the Inspiracon.*

Check the new line of bandarils, tshields and ballerclavas from AVALON7. Hands down the best face protection on the planet. 
The AVALON7 Collective


----------



## Kinga

jitpunkia said:


> im still hunting for some epic bandanas . NXTZ are cool, but they only have a few desigsns . i own about maybe 5 or more bandit bandanas . but they have kinda stop coming out with new ones .. or maybe its me


Yo. We just got our new line in at AVALON7. I did my best to drop some epic epicness. Let me know what you think. -RK AVALON7 PRODUCTS!


----------



## ev13wt

xDOTY said:


> Woahh sick..how did u do that to the frame?


It actually came like that.


----------



## NoTickets

oskar said:


> Buff Cyclone
> 
> Nice reviews Noticket, thinking of getting the Cyclone but how on earth is one supposed to be able to use that as a balaclava like they say on the website? i just dont get it :dunno:


not sure. i never use it as a clava, just to cover everything up to my nose. of all the masks i have, i use the buff the most. my second most used mask is the bataleon smile mask, but i didn't post any reviews of that one.


----------



## thugit

i have two yowies from outdoor technology, so far they seem pretty decent for $7.99, a little thin, easy breathability however.
they always want to fall off my mouth though which angers me, and bunch up at the bottom as opposed to going down and covering the bottom of my neck. we'll see how they turn out as the season wears on.


----------



## ev13wt

Latest craze in Europe, out of Switzerland: Clast. clastzoo com

I got this for my birthday, actually works pretty good and doesn't get all wet and clammy: (Also comes in penguin and walrus)


----------



## Powder Keg

Any one know how great air holes are?
Or how about the Neff bandanas?


----------



## casper3043

i have an nxtz bandana...it's brilliant. doesn't get soaked and keeps my face extremely warm. the band at the top is elastic and very helpful. the only complaint is that it gets hard to breath after a while. the airhole would make a lot of sense, but good luck lining up that hole lol.


----------



## Powder Keg

You are correct about the air hole, the store i went to today had them i tried one on, i could barely aline it, but then maybe its just me...
The cotton ones always soak up and freeze, it sucks. But still better then not having one amazingly. 
The neff ones looks pretty good, but i do not really want to pay 40$ for one.


----------



## mOnky

i have a couple of neff bandana's.. i love them, prefer them over my UA hood
they are good but can freeze up on occassion


----------



## beaniegirl

*Bearded Beanies*

If anyone is interested I make bearded beanies for snowboarding. They work great to keep our faces warm and they look cool as hell!
To get them go to my website Hand knit and crocheted hats and accessories by SimonDesign

Thanks!


----------



## pailhead

I dont like my smartwool balaclava. I soaks up so its an ugly feeling, it also freezes, on top of that the shape is really weird.


----------



## Powder Keg

Im still forced to use the dollar store cotton bandana. It freezes up like no body's business.
Oh the day when i can finally get one that wont freeze up so fast.


----------



## Roswell

*$7.99*

I have not tried these yet snowboardmask.net - Home of the awesome Snowboarding masks - Your #1 Online Source for Snowboarding Face Masks but I figure it is worth a shot for only $7.99.


----------



## Bling187

*Neoprene Snowboarding Motorcyce Face Mask Neck Black*

just seen this on ebay looks ideal

Face Mask










Product Information

§ Black Neoprene Motorcycle Biker Snowboard Half Face Ski Mask
Side Ventilation System Allows Easy Breathing & Preventing Frost Build Up To Your Goggle.

§ Keeps Your Face, Ears & Neck Warm & Proctection From Cold, Snow, Wind & Sun etc.

§ Made Of High Quality Neoprene (same material uses for wetsuit) & Thermal Fleece Material.

§ It is very soft, comfortable & very lightweight. Fits Comfortably In Your Pocket.

§ Perfect for outdoors activities such as snowboarding, skiing, riding snowmobile, hiking, fishing, golfing & biking etc...

§ Unisex: Men & Women, Boys & Girls.

§ One Size Fits Most: Stretchable.

§ Velcro Closure.


----------



## rightHereYo

*Arctic Yowie*

These are pretty dope. Warm, steezy and easy to breath through.

Ordered mine through Amazon. Peep game.

YouTube - Outdoor Technology, Arctic Yowie

YouTube - Yowie Promo


----------



## Powder Keg

rightHereYo said:


> These are pretty dope. Warm, steezy and easy to breath through.
> 
> Ordered mine through Amazon. Peep game.
> 
> YouTube - Outdoor Technology, Arctic Yowie
> 
> YouTube - Yowie Promo


what the hell?, they look interesting id have to see one up close for sure.
How much did you order it for?


----------



## ithrowplastic

I didn't go back and read this whole thread....but this is what I rock when it's too cold for the bare skin. I've got it in Camo. Under Armour® ColdGear® Hood, Men's Cold Weather Headwear, Men's Headwear, Men's Casual Clothing, Clothing : Cabelas.com


----------



## rightHereYo

ordered mine through amazon.com

you can't lose ordering through them. i order the arctic yowie for $9.99. dirt cheap but that's pretty much it. the product is far from being cheap. it kicks ASS. they also run for $7.99 but without the fleece. cop one. you will not regret it!


----------



## havocRider

My phone takes shitty pics as u can tell haha


----------



## Powder Keg

I just Picked up a red/black plaid Air Hole today, Haven't gotten a chance to use it yet.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

I just wear a Bula Balaclava, but the problem is it fogs up my goggles/glasses (As I wear my glasses underneath my goggles). I'm looking to buy a Airhole or a UA Hood.


----------



## cjwalsh7

Just got this today, looks awesome cant wait to use it.


----------



## Torstein

I just lost my favourite/only bandanna last weekend, I found it this morning in the terrain park frozen by the lift. I thawed it and found out the groomer chewed it up....

What does everybody recommended if I want a bandanna style mask, that wont fog up my goggles and is easy to breath through while providing warmth. I like the looks of this Qi thing.


----------



## cjcameron11

love my electrics with a bandana


----------



## jello24

Me rocking the Smith Maze + Smith I/O + Buff Cyclone combo... this face mask definitely needs a breathing hole for mouth breathers like me. Plenty warm though, but gets ridiculously wet.


----------



## KahWhyC

has anyone used those 1/2 face mask?
how are they?


----------



## Deus

I found the perfect facemask in ebay. Has anyone heared about Rorschach?

Rorschach Mask with REAL moving ink blots - ebay


----------



## Shwank

I would sell my board to buy that mask.


EDIT:

I would sell my arm to buy that... No one is touching my board.


----------



## rambob

They all look stupid like Shaun White


----------



## gauntlet09

I want one of these BAD. Hell, I want ALL of them! Check out more here Beardhead.com - Beard Hats, Beanies and Caps with Mustaches


----------



## kayin

OMG! this just made my day!!!! i've always wanted facial hair hahah being asian is not so conducive to growing a beard


----------



## Music Moves




----------



## deanobruce

i have an airhole and love it except that my tounge always seems to find its way out of the hole/you can see into my mouth.

So im going to get some black mesh type material and sew it into the inner layer over the mouth opening to prevent seeing my teeth whilst keeping it breathable.


----------



## SlickmisterN

Hard to see but here's my beardski in snowy weather...


----------



## gauntlet09

SlickmisterN said:


> Hard to see but here's my beardski in snowy weather...


Nice! :thumbsup: Bonus points if it's real fur.


----------



## kayin

that is fantastic!! haha


----------



## kung-POW

Bula neoprene mask. Kept me warm all season and great ventilation.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

next years airholes are gonna be bad-ass!!


----------



## Whistlin' Kid

[/IMG]

Got this bandana in Montreal when i was there


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I actually like the bandanas. I've used the Seirus combo clava thing, and it just is suffocating and I hate the feeling of something clinging to my face. The bandanas at least hang down and my face doesn't get that cold, anyway. I usually just wear it as a neck warmer.

Those Airhole masks look dope, tho ... especially the flag ones. I'm thinking of rocking the S. Korea one


----------



## warlord

My ride qi mask,... have 2 of them and never ride with out them.


----------



## Anthony

Some new stuff... buying goods in the summer helps with the severe withdraw.. 










Electric G2.... 
Smith Maze (SkullKandy)... 
Ride Shacket... 
Blackhawk Shemagh


----------



## Alexx1263

\

Helmet,
Vonzipper/skull candy fenom goggles
Balaclava
Fiesta bandana on top lmao


----------



## Milo303

SlickmisterN said:


> Hard to see but here's my beardski in snowy weather...


Gets caught on trees much?


----------



## Leo

Oakley has a new bandito coming out that clips to the nose area of the Splices and Airbrakes. It looks very promising for Oakley users. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## kidRiot

AVALON7 PRODUCTS! MESH BANDARILS, BANDANAS, SNOWBOARD FACEMASKS, SKI FACEMASKS, BALLACLAVAS, TUBES, TSHIRTS HOODIES AND HATS

These are sick!! But should I get the bandana or T-Shield...Not quite sure what a T-Shield looks like, or how it works.


----------



## snowfacekiller

sedition said:


> There is this little store near my house that sells all kinds of cartoon stuff. They had a Punisher mask in the window the other day. I almost always rock a face mask when on the trails. Hence, I thought this would make for some end of the season fun/kookiness at the local mountain. Below are few pics from the lodge. I got some of the best looks from skiier mom's and their little kids.
> 
> I love the helm. Nice Husker Du sticker!


----------



## dreampow

After reading this thread (not the entire damn thing of course) I have ordered a UA hood. I live and shred in Japan the home of ninjas, so I'm sure it will go down well on the mountain.
They only had white/graphite so I guess I will be a white ninja. Kinda like this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP1IAdD26v8&feature=related


----------



## Chef Jer

Leo said:


> Oakley has a new bandito coming out that clips to the nose area of the Splices and Airbrakes. It looks very promising for Oakley users. Keep an eye out for it.


Any place on the interwebz that we can check this new bandito out??


----------



## xDOTY

Oakley Concept Goggle Testing Here are some links to the Bandito. Oakley BANDITO BANDANA | Oakley Store 

They are sold out because they are discontinued, but the first link shows they are really working towards a new one.


----------



## Chef Jer

xDOTY said:


> Oakley Concept Goggle Testing Here are some links to the Bandito. Oakley BANDITO BANDANA | Oakley Store
> 
> They are sold out because they are discontinued, but the first link shows they are really working towards a new one.


Thanks.. they look pretty cool. Im getting airbrakes in a few weeks.. hopefully the new bandito drops soon.


----------



## xDOTY

Chef Jer said:


> Thanks.. they look pretty cool. Im getting airbrakes in a few weeks.. hopefully the new bandito drops soon.


Yep. I am going to save for $170 oakleys next year because I am customizing mine, I am just going to try on the Splice and Crowbar, and which ever fits better is the one I will customize online. Also, I just ordered a green Airhole and a Coal Nexk Gaiter literally 45 seconds ago, can't wait to try out the airhole this year on the mtn.


----------



## Ballistic

i have an airhole i never use. instead of velcro airhole should have an elastic band,, maybe both actually,, to make it easier to use and stay in place better.
i use a under armor balaclava now, brown digital camo print. i know.. i know,, not much for style points but versatile and just works really good.:thumbsup:


----------



## xDOTY

Ballistic said:


> i have an airhole i never use. instead of velcro airhole should have an elastic band,, maybe both actually,, to make it easier to use and stay in place better.
> i use a under armor balaclava now, brown digital camo print. i know.. i know,, not much for style points but versatile and just works really good.:thumbsup:


I got the velcro green one, L/XL. Have you used it at all?


----------



## Ballistic

xDOTY said:


> I got the velcro green one, L/XL. Have you used it at all?


ive used the airhole a few times, but i find that adjusting it for a proper snug fit is a hassle. i wear a helmet so that makes it harder to adjust , without a helmet prolly easy to adjust. but if it was elasicized, near the velcro tails, that would be best


----------



## xDOTY

My Coal M.T.F Gaiter in Florescent Yellow.








My Green Airhole bandana L/XL.


----------



## KahWhyC

I love the airhole designs but the hole on the mouth is so distracting.


----------



## Ryan_T

Really liking the idea of Buffs. Someone lent me a neck warmer that's a lot like a very short Buff a while back and I loved it. The elongated design with stretchy material is perfect. Can't wait to give them a try this season.


----------



## Sick-Pow

New Volcom face masks are sweet.


----------



## Kinga

Hey KidRiot! Thanks for checking out my stuff! I'm glad you like it. The T-shields are basically seamless polyester tubes- kind of like a "Buff" if you have heard of that company. They are lightweight but warm, still breathable, but not as breathable as the mesh bandarils or mesh tubes. I just put up all of this year's designs in the online store this week. Check it. AVALON7 PRODUCTS- MESH BANDANAS, TSHIELD TUBES, BALLERCLAVAS, BEANIES, TSHIRTS AND HOODIES Thanks! Rob Kingwill, AVALON7


----------



## LuckyRVA

Add one more UA balaclava. Pardon the lack of shirt, it was taken this summer when I bought the balaclava on sale.


----------



## tal06

Hey guys, I use a neck warmer but I can't keep it over my nose, usually not an issue but it is when it's cold. Looking for something to go up to my goggle line but all the reviews I look at of different ones is just complaints about how they fall down etc. Itch factor is a big deal for me too as I have rubbish skin. Just looking for feedback on the different types? Airholes look good and comfy but I hate the airhole :/ I like the look of bandannas but do any of them stay up or do you spend all day tightening etc.?
Cheers


----------



## Milo303

tal06 said:


> Hey guys, I use a neck warmer but I can't keep it over my nose, usually not an issue but it is when it's cold. Looking for something to go up to my goggle line but all the reviews I look at of different ones is just complaints about how they fall down etc. Itch factor is a big deal for me too as I have rubbish skin. Just looking for feedback on the different types? Airholes look good and comfy but I hate the airhole :/ I like the look of bandannas but do any of them stay up or do you spend all day tightening etc.?
> Cheers


Your goggles need to be what holds your facemask up

You don't really want a bandana because they get wet/freeze and are very difficult to breathe in once that happens.


----------



## Kinga

*Breathable Bandanas*

Hey Tal06! There are lots of rad facemasks out there. If you like the bandana style, look for one that is made out of polyester mesh- the mesh makes them breathable when you tuck it under your goggles (that's how you keep them from falling down), and the polyester doesn't absorb water and get nasty wet like cotton bandanas. If you have sensitive skin, you might go for a tube facemask- they are usually the softest, but not as breathable as the mesh. Levitation Project makes some good ones, NXSTZ makes some good ones, and my company AVALON7 makes rad ones as well. Check our stuff at AVALON7 PRODUCTS- MESH BANDANAS, TSHIELD TUBES, BALLERCLAVAS, BEANIES, TSHIRTS AND HOODIES Thanks! Kinger


----------



## Jenzo

Kinga said:


> Hey Tal06! There are lots of rad facemasks out there. If you like the bandana style, look for one that is made out of polyester mesh- the mesh makes them breathable when you tuck it under your goggles (that's how you keep them from falling down), and the polyester doesn't absorb water and get nasty wet like cotton bandanas. If you have sensitive skin, you might go for a tube facemask- they are usually the softest, but not as breathable as the mesh. Levitation Project makes some good ones, NXSTZ makes some good ones, and my company AVALON7 makes rad ones as well. Check our stuff at AVALON7 PRODUCTS- MESH BANDANAS, TSHIELD TUBES, BALLERCLAVAS, BEANIES, TSHIRTS AND HOODIES Thanks! Kinger


Omg I'm so ordering the "mandana"










Those lips are just freaky though.

BTW do you give a discount for us snowboarding.com minions?


----------



## Kinga

Jenzo- thanks for the props! Since you asked, I'll give everyone that reads this 10% off their entire order at www.avalonseven.com Just use the code SNOWBOARDINGFORUM when you check out. And you have to promise to become a fan on our Facebook page.  AVALON7 | Facebook


----------



## Harolddd

Hey Kinga on the Level 7 Series Bandarils how often do they come out with new designs? It says they are extremely limited edition and I assumed that was why the "Lips" Bandarils featured in the picture wasn't listed as an option?


----------



## Kinga

Harolddd- the lips design is actually the Heavybreather design, and it IS in stock right now. Here ya go: AVALON7 — HEAVYBREATHER BY DJRICHIEBEATS- LEVEL7 SERIES


----------



## Jenzo

Kinga said:


> Jenzo- thanks for the props! Since you asked, I'll give everyone that reads this 10% off their entire order at www.avalonseven.com Just use the code SNOWBOARDINGFORUM when you check out. And you have to promise to become a fan on our Facebook page.  AVALON7 | Facebook


Thanks! You guys already rock in my book. Sadly though I have banished Facebook from my life but I will spread the word on cool bandanas.


----------



## Harolddd

Whoops couldn't even tell thanks! but do they ever get new designs in?


----------



## Kinga

Pretty much all the Level7 series stuff is new this fall- 15 brand new designs that dropped 2 weeks ago. The standard designs like the Cascade and the Ascender stay the same year to year, although I do change up the colors sometimes. Level7 series products usually stays around until we sell through the 300 pieces, or until I get bored of them. If you click through to the actual online store you can see all the other designs that are available. We currently have 26 different bandaril designs available. Cheers! RK AVALON7 SNOWBOARDING SKIING SKATEBOARDING COMMUNITY! BANDARILS, BANDANAS, FACEMASKS, ART, HATS, HOODIES, TSHIRTS YEAH!


----------



## tal06

Awesome. Thanks for the info kinga and milo. Just put in an order kinga so will give it a go. Cheers for the discount!


----------



## lions81

Which one would be best
- Coal Frena Neck Warmer from Dogfunk.com

- Airblaster V Neck Warmer > Balaclavas - Gaiters

- Neff Daily Neck Gaiter from Dogfunk.com

Thanks


----------



## ThunderChunky

If you're putting them over your nose, none of them.


----------



## boston

ThunderChunky said:


> If you're putting them over your nose, none of them.


i would def check out wrong gear on thryll.com - great face masks!!!


----------



## Justman1020

Generally what i wear right here, minus the helmet...just a simple set of scott's goggles, and a balaclava, or mask.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Grabbed this today,


----------



## aftershock141

Sudden_Death said:


> Grabbed this today, http://i28.lulzimg.com/4b6b5c7371.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Sick! Where is that from?


----------



## Sudden_Death

It's made by Airhole, got it at my one of my local shops. If you google Airhole skull balaclava you should be able to track one down. They have some pretty awesome designs.


----------



## Jenzo

I bought this balaclava locally because it had some great reviews on Amazon. Doesn't work for me with goggles and helmet... the l/xl mashes my nose when I have the face part in place and it is hard to breath through. Might just be too small with my hair I don't know. Also it ices up really fast.

Ordering a mandana now, to use with the balaclava.


----------



## Redmond513

just bought the Ride Qi and the Burton First Layer Expedition Weight Neck Warmer. I'll post up some reviews after I use each.


----------



## Jenzo

I bought the UA coldgear hood. You all must have small heads. Way too small for my hair, lol. Sending it back.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Jenzo said:


> I bought the UA coldgear hood. You all must have small heads. Way too small for my hair, lol. Sending it back.


That's because we don't go with this style anymore


----------



## Jenzo

Sudden_Death said:


> That's because we don't go with this style anymore


Dude, that's small. My hair is like 5x that.


----------



## warlord

tal06 said:


> Hey guys, I use a neck warmer but I can't keep it over my nose, usually not an issue but it is when it's cold. Looking for something to go up to my goggle line but all the reviews I look at of different ones is just complaints about how they fall down etc. Itch factor is a big deal for me too as I have rubbish skin. Just looking for feedback on the different types? Airholes look good and comfy but I hate the airhole :/ I like the look of bandannas but do any of them stay up or do you spend all day tightening etc.?
> Cheers


Rider qi, it has ear straps to keep it up.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Jenzo said:


> Dude, that's small. My hair is like 5x that.


Hot...how you doin'?


----------



## thugit

just picked up one of these today


----------



## ThunderChunky

Got this. 










Really breathable and sooo warm. The top is really loose when I wear it over the nose though. Might have a small head, but it doesn't matter anyway because I where a hat. Gonna try it out on the slops on Friday. I'll let you all know.


----------



## Jenzo

So I bought an Airhole ninja mask, the kind that has a tie in the back, for my b/f. He hated it so I tried it. It is really thin, but it worked really well for creating a seal under the goggles without fogging (due to the hole I presume). However it got wet fast and froze solid.










So far my favorite mask is the one I got for free from Freesnowboarding (on etsy). I think I will copy it and make a few like that myself, it's the perfect size and really soft, I just don't like the colour.

Balaclavas are dead to me, just uncomfortable with a helmet.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Mine above was amazing. Soooo warm and breathable, the only problem was my goggles fogging. That was due to the goggles though. Would recommend it.


----------



## Jenzo

ThunderChunky said:


> Mine above was amazing. Soooo warm and breathable, the only problem was my goggles fogging. That was due to the goggles though. Would recommend it.


What is it? You only posted a pic.

I can't wear those my dreads stick to my neck. I could try creating a hole in the back I suppose. How big is it?


----------



## ThunderChunky

It's really roomy. Plus you can pull the hood back and wear it as a neck gaiter. It's this:

Stoic Merino Balaclava from Backcountry.com


----------



## Snowfox

ColdAvenger® Expedition Balaclava - Coldavenger Store

This seems... interesting? I actually would like to try it, but it sounds either too good to be true or overkill on most days. 

Also, Darth Vader.


----------



## Sick-Pow

ThunderChunky said:


> Mine above was amazing. Soooo warm and breathable, the only problem was my goggles fogging. That was due to the goggles though. Would recommend it.


Sweet dude, you can wear it like a neck gator too, the hole is so big edit; missed that post.

I just hold up the mask with my googles....make sure to either hold your breath while strapping in, or take off the mask part and pull it up later so your goggles don't fog.


----------



## Jenzo

Snowfox said:


> ColdAvenger® Expedition Balaclava - Coldavenger Store
> 
> This seems... interesting? I actually would like to try it, but it sounds either too good to be true or overkill on most days.
> 
> Also, Darth Vader.



Ya I saw that on another site, can't help but think it would be uncomfortable but I bet you'd get a ton of attention.

I saw something similar in Walmart, in the hunting section. It was a mask with what looked like copper wool in the mouth piece area. Weird shit. I almost wanted to buy it as a novelty but it was like 50 bux.


----------



## Braydon

*Skull bandana with custom print*

I'm sorry if this has been asked many times but does anyone know a site where I could order basic skull bandanas with custom print? I have a couple of photos which I would like to use...


----------



## Sudden_Death

Jenzo said:


> Ya I saw that on another site, can't help but think it would be uncomfortable but I bet you'd get a ton of attention.
> 
> I saw something similar in Walmart, in the hunting section. It was a mask with what looked like copper wool in the mouth piece area. Weird shit. I almost wanted to buy it as a novelty but it was like 50 bux.


I think that is so deer can't smell your chewin' tabbacky.


----------



## KC10Chief

I just purchased a Beardski. I can't wait to try it out!
Home page


----------



## casper3043

just bought an NXTZ tubedana...

i have a NXTZ bandana but wanted something without velcro and that covers the entire neck. Their products are top notch. Can't wait for this to come in.


----------



## Leo

KC10Chief said:


> I just purchased a Beardski. I can't wait to try it out!
> Home page


Looking forward to your thoughts on this. I really want one lol.


By the way, I wouldn't listen to casper. Ghosts aren't real.


----------



## D1CKER1

Rocking My Beardski.....

I make chubaka noise while on the lift

Receive lots of compliments and scare little kids too 
:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## oldlady

thugit said:


> just picked up one of these today


the coal knit clava is amazing. i've been a long time airblaster terryclava user but after the first use, i prefer the coal already. much much more comfortable and a lower profile! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky

Just so you guys know, that Stoic Merino is the real deal. Wore it the other day in -6 F weather with full snowmaking under the goggles. My hair froze to my goggles, but they didn't fog. The only time to be careful is when sickpow said. Bending over to strap in can fog them sometimes.


----------



## KC10Chief

Leo said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on this. I really want one lol.
> 
> 
> By the way, I wouldn't listen to casper. Ghosts aren't real.


Well, I finally went snowboarding today and wore my Beardski. I'm definitely impressed with it. It's easy to breathe, doesn't fog my goggles, stays put and it's very warm. It's the best face mask I've had so far. It also lets people know that I have class. Get one! It's pretty fun. Here's mine.


----------



## jpchase

Has anyone tried the Burton lightweight facemask? It seems like it has some nice features like the elastic loops that go over your ears similar to the Ride Qi. It also has a flap that opens up right underneath the chin which may help with breathing and moisture. 

First Layer Lightweight Facemask | Burton Snowboards 

For $27 it isn't cheap, but still not as pricey as some of the other options mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Ryan_T

I was pretty excited about Buffs, but after real use, they're only good for mild weather conditions. They collect vapour well and freezes up quickly on very cold days. Even worse, they channel that vapour up to my goggles if my nose is under it. I had to go indoors and wipe down the inside of my goggles last weekend at -25C. 

Need new options that won't leave my nose in the cold. Balaclavas or airholes might be next.


----------



## spacemanspiff

does anyone have a recommendation for a facemask that fits well under a helmet? i have a airhole but it kind of messes with the fit under my helmet because its supposed to cover your ears as well.

any ideas?


----------



## the REASON

i rock a burton bandito. its got a draw string to tighten it, that might work better under a helmet but i wouldnt know. :dunno:


----------



## ArMiXiA

Read all 58 pages and ended up buying the buff and the UA cold gear hood and they both get wet around the mouth area when I breathe after an hour or two. Does anyone have any recommendations on which mask I could get that has a solution for that hopefully? Thought about air hole but saw some discouraging reviews on here.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## kung-POW

^^^

Don't be discouraged.. I have 3 Airhole asks and all 3 of them have served me good. Much better than a regular bandanna, but the best mask I've had so far was the Bula Neoprene face mask.

Bula Neoprene Face Mask Adult Black


----------



## AIRider

KC10Chief said:


> Well, I finally went snowboarding today and wore my Beardski. I'm definitely impressed with it. It's easy to breathe, doesn't fog my goggles, stays put and it's very warm. It's the best face mask I've had so far. It also lets people know that I have class. Get one! It's pretty fun. Here's mine.


fak that is awesome … i think i'll get one


----------



## orangatang

I got DAKINE Men's Desperado | SnowShack.com a few days ago, need to make some minor adjustments.


----------



## metric

Is this the bronze/silver chrome lens or which one? Looks sick


----------



## Sick-Pow

check out Wrong Gear masks. really cool design, functional, and one of the designers rocks.

http://www.wronggear.com/2012/content/wgc01.html


----------



## nataku

Sick-Pow said:


> check out Wrong Gear masks. really cool design, functional, and one of the designers rocks.
> 
> Wrong Gear - Warrior Mask


Looks cool, going to order one of the Warrior style masks.


----------



## AWD215

Yo guys check out bandanabarn.com. They've got some good stuff. If they get more orders theyre gonna start carrying burton, spacecraft, neff, dakine, and rome shit.


----------



## Donutz

Mountain Hardwear | Men's Power Stretch Hardface Balaclava

I got this item from Atmosphere Sports Equip. I've gone through several different kinds of face covers and this is the best bar none. It covers the face very well when up, can be pulled down below the chin without feeling like you're pushing your face through a pipe, and can even be pulled down completely around the neck without strangling you.


----------



## Argo

Buy Fleece Bandanas & Face Masks | Neck Gaiter & Balaclavas

Here's some that one of the local snowboard instructors makes. Has a nice soft fleece liner and a nose piece.


----------



## dirts mcgirts

Biggs said:


> Under Armor Hood -- absolute perfection to save your face.
> 
> Full hood keeps your face, neck, ears and head warm.
> 
> Open hood keeps your neck, ears and head warm.
> 
> Face mask keeps your neck and face warm.
> 
> The hood can be turned into any of those options and it's fully breatheable. Highly recommended.
> 
> Linky to one Here



no chance man, under armour is not the way to go, one its under armour, and two, the synthetic material of under armour retains odor like curtains in a crack den. merino wool, it doesnt retain odour, doest freeze like bandanas and has a heat/breathable ratio that make goretex roll in its 90's grave.


----------



## IndraRipper




----------



## Leo

dirts mcgirts said:


> no chance man, under armour is not the way to go, one its under armour, and two, the synthetic material of under armour retains odor like curtains in a crack den. merino wool, it doesnt retain odour, doest freeze like bandanas and has a heat/breathable ratio that make goretex roll in its 90's grave.


1) Yea, it's UA... so what?

2) I don't care what material you claim doesn't collect odor... they all do. I have both merino wool products and synthetic ones from UA and other brands. ALL of them retain some type of odor. The fact is though, nobody is going to smell it unless they press their nose to whatever item is in question.

3) Merino DOES NOT make GoreTex roll in its grave. Where do you get this misinformation from? There's two major factors about GoreTex that merino wool will never hold a candle to... DURABILITY and WATERPROOFING. Go ride in some merino wool pants as your snowpants and try to argue with me.

The UA hood is excellent for my purposes, but I hate the nose smash factor. I use it and have it sit below my nose. I put a Ride Qi over it to give my nose some coverage. It's a mesh bandana so it doesn't add heat. Just some protection from wind. I rather like this combination.


----------



## Watervilleshred

Get one by a company called Grace Folley they look just like bandanas but they are real warm and last for a long time. I have had one for 3 seasons and theyre only like $15


----------



## ThunderChunky

Got an airhole and the Volcom Shred Face mask. The Volcom is a little big. I'll report back here when winter comes to let everyone know how they work.


----------



## Tahoeshredder

I always use Yowie's from Cool headphones - wireless earbuds for ipod & ipod shuffle headphones - Outdoor Technology

They are cheap, effective, and look better than a bandana.

I have one Airhole mask but I just can't get over the similarity to a restroom glory hole. So I don't wear it, plus I got it for free so....I rocked it once......and then came the jokes....lol. Cool graphics though....maybe I just have retarded friends. Hahahaa


----------



## ChiTownRon

This isn't snowboard gear. But owning one of these and wearing it on the sunny day on the snowboard hills would look epic. It's the Rorschach mask from Watchmen. The sick part about these is the ink on it actually moves around. 

This is the version I'd like to get. But i think they have couple other models as well. Looks sick when you actually see the black ink move.


----------



## hktrdr

ChiTownRon said:


> This isn't snowboard gear. But owning one of these and wearing it on the sunny day on the snowboard hills would look epic. It's the Rorschach mask from Watchmen. The sick part about these is the ink on it actually moves around.
> 
> This is the version I'd like to get. But i think they have couple other models as well. Looks sick when you actually see the black ink move.


I had one of those. The thing works with thermo sensitive pigments that are activated by the warmth of your breath - as they get warmer the pigments turn darker/black. Only part of the face area has the pigments and that area basically fades in and out but there is no 'moving around' or shape changing of the other (permanent) ink blobs.

Not bad as a gimmick but not useful for any real riding. A few observations:
- Does not really offer any protections against cold or wind.
- Vision through the eye holes is not great. For serious riding I would cut out the eye parts or the whole face area of the mask there (covered by goggles anyway).
- Definitely increases fogging of goggles.
- The mask (and effect) is actually not very visible/noticeable, esp. when wearing big goggles and a high collar/neck warmer .
- Thermo sensitivity varies by manufacturer depending on the pigments used. Some work only well around room temperature.

Might be fun on a warm day for some mellow riding on groomers or in the park - for maximum effect get the matching hat and coat!


----------



## jbernste03

*The beard*

:cheeky4:This is what I use...pure epicness


----------



## $hen

I wanna get this mask  would be epic for me


----------



## xG33Kx

Well, now I have to go get me a beardski. Thanks! xD


----------



## xG33Kx

So I got my beardski...

The pic was huge, so I just linked it.
http://i.imgur.com/YQ9D8.jpg


----------



## SnowOwl

Got my 686 Facemask. Call me a fanboy:









Me wearing it(with my goggles of course )


----------



## xG33Kx

So this is my front yard this morning

http://i.imgur.com/2gPQx.jpg


----------



## SnowOwl

xG33Kx said:


> So this is my front yard this morning
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2gPQx.jpg


*jizzed* lucky s.o.b.


----------



## xG33Kx

Oh whoops, I accidentally clicked this instead of the Michigan thread xD Sorry guys :laugh:


----------



## dopamean

just picked this up @ Sports Authority:
































































this one is in a 'USA' theme but they had an assortment of different colors/designs which all sucked ass.

It was on sale for around $8 bones, so I picked it up instead of the $25 UA hood made of the same material. Usually I just rock an orange bandana, so I'll post a short review once I test this @ Keystone tomorrow.


----------



## Gdog42

tylerkat89 said:


> Got my 686 Facemask. Call me a fanboy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me wearing it(with my goggles of course )


Nice! I've been considering that exact facemask (looking for something that I can breath freely through but not an Airhole.) Could you please put a small review here? 
Oh, and thanks for being the first person on the tinternet to actually upload an image of it being worn! You deserve a freakin medal.
Hmm...the lyrca thing isn't on the nose section like it is in the image.


----------



## atr3yu

Got my self a merino buff, so far so good. Only owrn it on my walk to work in the am, but she feels nice and really easy to breathe through. Did not feel damp after my 30min walk.


----------



## dopamean

dopamean said:


> just picked this up @ Sports Authority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is in a 'USA' theme but they had an assortment of different colors/designs which all sucked ass.
> 
> It was on sale for around $8 bones, so I picked it up instead of the $25 UA hood made of the same material. Usually I just rock an orange bandana, so I'll post a short review once I test this @ Keystone tomorrow.


this facemask worked great and I recommend it to anyone in need, with $10 bones to drop. 

Out in the field:










Only problem I had was my goggles foggin' up like crazy.


----------



## DirtyD27

Biggs said:


> Under Armor Hood -- absolute perfection to save your face.
> 
> Full hood keeps your face, neck, ears and head warm.
> 
> Open hood keeps your neck, ears and head warm.
> 
> Face mask keeps your neck and face warm.
> 
> The hood can be turned into any of those options and it's fully breatheable. Highly recommended.
> 
> Linky to one Here


+1 I have the black one and works great.


----------



## Kinga

*NEW AVALON7 Facemasks for 2012!*



Harolddd said:


> Whoops couldn't even tell thanks! but do they ever get new designs in?


Hey yo. I just got a bunch of new designs in for AVALON7, with more coming December 10th...

The Heavybreather is back in stock if anyone is still looking. 

I'm super stoked on the new Astro Tshield tube design by Mike Parillo (Travis Rice's board graphic designer). It is super sick.

Have a great season everyone!:cheeky4:

Rob Kingwill, AVALON7
THE AVALON7 COLLECTIVE: WE ARE FUTUREPOSITIV.


----------



## grafta

dopamean said:


> Only problem I had was my goggles foggin' up like crazy.


Did you have it tucked up under the bottom of your goggles?

Gotta leave a gap with mine otherwise I get the same thing


----------



## SnowOwl

Gdog42 said:


> Nice! I've been considering that exact facemask (looking for something that I can breath freely through but not an Airhole.) Could you please put a small review here?
> Oh, and thanks for being the first person on the tinternet to actually upload an image of it being worn! You deserve a freakin medal.
> Hmm...the lyrca thing isn't on the nose section like it is in the image.


Just saw this. Used it a few times now so far my take:

It's a pretty warm mask since it has a liner on the inside. The nose has a material going over it, and there is free space under for your nostrils and nose space, then the black mesh covers your mouth for your breath, so there is no fogging coming up. It even goes over the ears, keeping them really warm. It lines perfectly along your cheek bone line so it doesn't obstruct your goggles at all. Only thing I don't like is that if you listen to music, using ear buds really suck because it's a bitch getting them in and out without having to readjust the mask. It goes on by velcro for easy on and off, but that can also be a fault as you'd have to pull it apart and reapply to adjust it correctly. Can leave it attached and not make it cover your ears if you wear a beanie and works just as well if you want easy on and off


----------



## Gdog42

tylerkat89 said:


> Just saw this. Used it a few times now so far my take:
> 
> It's a pretty warm mask since it has a liner on the inside. The nose has a material going over it, and there is free space under for your nostrils and nose space, then the black mesh covers your mouth for your breath, so there is no fogging coming up. It even goes over the ears, keeping them really warm. It lines perfectly along your cheek bone line so it doesn't obstruct your goggles at all. Only thing I don't like is that if you listen to music, using ear buds really suck because it's a bitch getting them in and out without having to readjust the mask. It goes on by velcro for easy on and off, but that can also be a fault as you'd have to pull it apart and reapply to adjust it correctly. Can leave it attached and not make it cover your ears if you wear a beanie and works just as well if you want easy on and off


Thanks for your opinion!:thumbsup: I do listen to music but that shouldn't be a problem because I just put my earphones in the audio ear flaps on my Giro helmet.


----------



## SnowOwl

Gdog42 said:


> Thanks for your opinion!:thumbsup: I do listen to music but that shouldn't be a problem because I just put my earphones in the audio ear flaps on my Giro helmet.


then this should be decent. Idk if the helmet will obstruct you being able to adjust it idealy in the back though


----------



## 509-pow

have been using a dakine face mask all of last year. this thing is the shit. only time it ever froze on me was on the coldest wettest day last year and only on the edges. the only down side was that it could of been more breathable. i went to my local shop two weeks ago to buy socks and i stop to look at a new mask. i was shocked when i saw that this years dakine mask had a meshpart around the mouth. same mask and everthing now they all mave a mesh like thing to breath. heres a pic of the old one and new one.


----------



## Gdog42

509-pow said:


> have been using a dakine face mask all of last year. this thing is the shit. only time it ever froze on me was on the coldest wettest day last year and only on the edges. the only down side was that it could of been more breathable. i went to my local shop two weeks ago to buy socks and i stop to look at a new mask. i was shocked when i saw that this years dakine mask had a meshpart around the mouth. same mask and everthing now they all mave a mesh like thing to breath. heres a pic of the old one and new one.


I saw the new ones on Dakine's website but it doesn't say anything about it.
So is that circular patch over the mouth area removable with the mesh behind it? If it isn't than I don't see how it would be more breathable.
Thanks for letting us know about that!:thumbsup:.


----------



## 509-pow

no not removable. its a thin layber with holes small holes in it. kinda stretchy to. i havent used it yet, but u can see how much different it iss then the rest of the mask.


----------



## snowsam17

Does anyone know of a gaiter-style facemask (goes all the way around the neck, no velcro) with breathing holes for the mouth? I have been looking for something like this for a while but no dice. I don't like full hoods because I can't pull down the mask and also get too hot, and velcro on the back of my neck drives me nuts. I have a burton gaiter that is fine, but on colder days if I want to cover my face it fogs my goggles like no other. I want some mesh or something dammit! Thanks guys, sorry Im picky


----------



## cd21

snowsam17 said:


> Does anyone know of a gaiter-style facemask (goes all the way around the neck, no velcro) with breathing holes for the mouth? I have been looking for something like this for a while but no dice. I don't like full hoods because I can't pull down the mask and also get too hot, and velcro on the back of my neck drives me nuts. I have a burton gaiter that is fine, but on colder days if I want to cover my face it fogs my goggles like no other. I want some mesh or something dammit! Thanks guys, sorry Im picky


I picked one of these last night, read up on them pretty legit.
AVALON7 — MESH TSHIELD TUBES


----------



## Gdog42

cd21 said:


> I picked one of these last night, read up on them pretty legit.
> AVALON7 — MESH TSHIELD TUBES


Looks cool! How breathable is that?


----------



## cd21

Gdog42 said:


> Looks cool! How breathable is that?


Apparently ludicrously... also very warm(so they say)


----------



## Veccster

It's not a "bandana" but it'll keep your head warm and looks breathable...

Duluth Winter Face Mask
Only $14.50

Winter Face Mask - Men's Shoreman's Windblock Face Mask - Duluth Trading


----------



## Gdog42

Veccster said:


> It's not a "bandana" but it'll keep your head warm and looks breathable...
> 
> Duluth Winter Face Mask
> Only $14.50
> 
> Winter Face Mask - Men's Shoreman's Windblock Face Mask - Duluth Trading


Hey, that's the guy who robbed my house the other week!


----------



## Backcountry

I have this, I was wanting a "Balaclava or the "Airtube" but I knew I wasn't going to be able to order one so I forgot about...Until I saw an Airhole brand facemask on sale on Black Friday sale, even though It's a "Standard I" it still is pretty cool imo.









Here's a picture of someone wearing one.


----------



## Powhound97

I keep having people look at me funny as I'm going down the mountain.... I just tell them it's kid safe :screwy:


----------



## Gdog42

Powhound97 said:


> I keep having people look at me funny as I'm going down the mountain.... I just tell them it's kid safe :screwy:


What brand is that facemask? :laugh:


----------



## Powhound97

Gdog42 said:


> What brand is that facemask? :laugh:


Man, I just found out that the guy at the ski lodge hadn't been selling me disposable masks.... Their condoms!!! 
And I went to the doctor, he said my nose is sterile!! 
I had been using spermicidal condoms as masks all along, not knowing.... LOL 

sorry... Having a sterile nose is no laughing matter, my bad :screwy:




All kidding aside, I wear a turtle fur
It's pretty good for the $15 I paid for it, I didn't have a mask and needed one, on the mountain and It's all the store at the resort had 
Worked out good though!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Powhound97 said:


> Man, I just found out that the guy are the ski lodge hadn't been selling me disposable masks.... Their condoms!!!
> And I went to the doctor, he said my nose is sterile!!
> I had been using spermicidal condoms as masks all along, not knowing.... LOL
> 
> sorry... Having a sterile nose is no laughing matter, my bad :screwy:


Even more evidence that you were repeatedly dropped on your head as a child.


----------



## Powhound97

Snowolf said:


> Powhound.....don`t do it! Do not respond in any way; just move on....
> 
> Comeback, Stop poking the bear! just leave it alone as nothing good can come from it. Your comment by itself is not the issue; the issue is the recent history between you two and I need you both to stop this shit. quick poking each other....


I didnt man, wasn't going to 
In the future I won't. 

I was raised that way!


----------



## Gdog42

So... does anyone know how breathable the Dakine facemask is compared to the 686 Strap facemask? Don't know which to get, but after my old one filling with moisture last season, I'm definitely getting one with a mesh air hole.


----------



## apayne1233

Ok, I need a facemask to start riding with, I need a breathable but warm mask. I'm not a big fan of the airholes. So what do you recommend?


----------



## Gdog42

apayne1233 said:


> Ok, I need a facemask to start riding with, I need a breathable but warm mask. I'm not a big fan of the air holes. So what do you recommend?


That's pretty much what I've been looking for. 686 and Dakine both have a facemask with a mesh area over the mouth to make them more breathable.
I'm not sure about the Dakine one though, because on the inside it has a mesh mouth section but on the outside it looks like the rest of the facemask.:dunno: Check the previous pages, you'll see what I mean as both facemasks are there.


----------



## Powhound97

apayne1233 said:


> Ok, I need a facemask to start riding with, I need a breathable but warm mask. I'm not a big fan of the airholes. So what do you recommend?


Turtle fur! :thumbup:


----------



## Gdog42

Or...wear one of these things and look like some kind of post-apocalyptic bad guy!









http://www.rei.com/product/791255/talus-coldavenger-pro-face-mask

Never seen this before. It's one of those "WTF?" things.


----------



## Powhound97

Gdog42 said:


> Or...wear one of these things and look like some kind of post-apocalyptic bad guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/791255/talus-coldavenger-pro-face-mask
> 
> Never seen this before. It's one of those "WTF?" things.


Dog, how well do they work?


----------



## Gdog42

Powhound97 said:


> Dog, how well do they work?


I don't know. I just saw it on rei.com.

I wouldn't wear one though! Unless you're dressed 100% completely in black, never talk, and no one at the hill knows who you are. That could be rather humorous.


----------



## Powhound97

That would be awesome! XD


----------



## 509-pow

OK so I have been up to mission ridge WA twice. I used my new dakine mask that I posed. It was pretty good. very Breathable but my goggles ended up fogging so I pulled the mask down to my mouth so that the fogging would stop. But if u don't have that problem I think the mask will be very breathable. The part that is mesh got kinda cold when my lips touched it. i wish the mesh came over the mouth and nose. it only cover ur mouth. hope that helps.


----------



## Gdog42

509-pow said:


> OK so I have been up to mission ridge WA twice. I used my new dakine mask that I posed. It was pretty good. very Breathable but my goggles ended up fogging so I pulled the mask down to my mouth so that the fogging would stop. But if u don't have that problem I think the mask will be very breathable. The part that is mesh got kinda cold when my lips touched it. i wish the mesh came over the mouth and nose. it only cover ur mouth. hope that helps.


Thanks Pow, that's awesome! Nice to hear it was better than last season's mask. I was either thinking this, 686, or an Airhole. This would be the cheapest, and everything I have from Dakine so far is really high-quality for reasonable prices.

I was wondering, how much moisture/sweat did that mask occupy when you used it? The problem with the one I have now has no mesh or hole, so it gets all wet inside and then I feel weird when putting it back on after a break for a cup of tea and some biscuits. It kind of smells, too so I have to wash mine frequently.


----------



## 509-pow

ya it smells bad for sure. leave it in ur car for a couple days it smells like a wet dirty dog. i didn't really take a break so i cant say. last year i didn't really have a problem with wearing it all day. it seems to slip off sometimes.
i cant seem to be able to wear a mask and goggles at the same time with out fogging. how do u guys wear a mask with goggles? i tuck it under the goggles but then they fog.


----------



## Gdog42

509-pow said:


> ya it smells bad for sure. leave it in ur car for a couple days it smells like a wet dirty dog. i didn't really take a break so i cant say. last year i didn't really have a problem with wearing it all day. it seems to slip off sometimes.
> i cant seem to be able to wear a mask and goggles at the same time with out fogging. how do u guys wear a mask with goggles? i tuck it under the goggles but then they fog.


This is the one I have now, and the goggles don't really fog up. Well, they used to, but last season I got a pair of Spy goggles and didn't have any problems while using the same mask.









It's made of neoprene, I think. The nose piece is open and it has very small holes around the mouth area. The nose piece and the anti-fog coating inside the goggles prevents the fogging, and a do have it tucked under the goggles. The goggles also have a load of vents under the and above the lens.

When you breath inside a mask, the warm air you exhale rises, so it gets under your goggles and causes them to fog up. It might help if you wore the mask on the outside of your jacket so it could ventilate more, although that might feel odd.

The Airhole mask I'm considering would prevent this. It's the Polar mask, but the outside is made of fleece so I think it would end up getting just as wet. Sometimes I just can't win! I'll ask that dude with the 686 mask sometime if he's used it yet and if he has how wet it got. 
Thanks.


----------



## 509-pow

im looking for a mask like that but haven't gone to the shop yet to look at them. i like the fact that the nose isn't covered up. thats my only problem with the current mask. i might end up buy one like that or something like that.


----------



## Gdog42

509-pow said:


> im looking for a mask like that but haven't gone to the shop yet to look at them. i like the fact that the nose isn't covered up. thats my only problem with the current mask. i might end up buy one like that or something like that.


It stays on pretty good and is fine under a helmet strap. The smell and the moisture is pretty much the same as how you described.


----------



## Veccster

Seirus has been the standard around here for years. They work pretty well but I hate the velcro on that mask. It's hard to adjust without the velcro coming apart and getting it back together with gloves on is difficult. They do make some nice Balaclava's though.










Or the full size...










Personally, I rock the turtle fur. It is lose so it stays off my face and allows me to breath easier. I tuck it under the foam on my goggles and do not have fog issues either.


----------



## Gdog42

I tried the full size last winter, but it felt crap under my helmet, so I returned it.
I'm definitely trying to find a good-priced Airhole mask now. The benefits would include being able to eat small snacks and talk on my mobile telecommunications device without having to remove the mask!

I like your orange laser eyes! (Camera affect)


----------



## SnowOwl

Snowolf said:


> I need you both to stop this shit. quick poking each other....


 heard this before at a gay dive bar


----------



## paul

509-pow said:


> have been using a dakine face mask all of last year. this thing is the shit. only time it ever froze on me was on the coldest wettest day last year and only on the edges. the only down side was that it could of been more breathable. i went to my local shop two weeks ago to buy socks and i stop to look at a new mask. i was shocked when i saw that this years dakine mask had a meshpart around the mouth. same mask and everthing now they all mave a mesh like thing to breath. heres a pic of the old one and new one.


Nice! I just picked up the new Dakine one yesterday on backcountry. Can't wait to try it out even more now. Thanks for the review man


----------



## extra0

tried regular cotton bandanas...now I know from experience how bad they suck (crunch, crunch)

Then tried a moisture wicking fleece air hole type face mask...still sucked. Had to keep messing with it to get it just right around my goggles, the breathing hole didn't seem big enough and/or it would move around away from my mouth, etc. I like looking cool on the mtn and everything, but this was really just form over function.

Last season, didn't wear anything. The moisture wicking fleece around the collar of my jacket's hood was enough to keep my face dry and warm enough during the heaviest storming conditions.


----------



## lachyzee

Anyone got experience with these? Tossing up between it and a 686 strap:

FaceTech Mask | Volcom Snow

*edit or the Celtek merit

http://www.celtek.com/shop/categories/mens/facemasks/merit/


----------



## Gdog42

lachyzee said:


> Anyone got experience with these? Tossing up between it and a 686 strap:
> 
> FaceTech Mask | Volcom Snow
> 
> *edit or the Celtek merit
> 
> http://www.celtek.com/shop/categories/mens/facemasks/merit/


Looks like the breathable mesh on those doesn't go all the way through which is why I'm personally going with the 686 Strap, on which is does. This would make the 686 mask a lot more breathable than those, although those are also good facemasks. I'll give you a short review after using it for a day, that is, ifI finally get enough snow here to actually go boarding.


----------



## SnowOwl

lachyzee said:


> Anyone got experience with these? Tossing up between it and a 686 strap:
> 
> FaceTech Mask | Volcom Snow
> 
> *edit or the Celtek merit
> 
> Merit Face Mask | CELTEK Face Mask


I have the 686, posted it a few pages ago. Very breathable, but it attaches via velcro...pretty annoying. Pick your battle lol


----------



## Gdog42

tylerkat89 said:


> I have the 686, posted it a few pages ago. Very breathable, but it attaches via velcro...pretty annoying. Pick your battle lol


My old Serius one also had velcro. It was kind of annoying at first, but once I got used to the feel of where it was with my gloves on it wasn't really a problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## riziger

Hey guys I know it's not technically "facemask" but between the Dakine Convertible Hood and the UA Coldgear hood, which would be the better choice? I like a hood where I can pull down the mouth bit if it gets too hot/irritating. Leaning slightly towards the UA hood but the Dakine is slightly cheaper. Thoughts?

Also my helmet fits pretty well. Would using either of these hoods make it uncomfortably tight?


----------



## Gdog42

riziger said:


> Hey guys I know it's not technically "facemask" but between the Dakine Convertible Hood and the UA Coldgear hood, which would be the better choice? I like a hood where I can pull down the mouth bit if it gets too hot/irritating. Leaning slightly towards the UA hood but the Dakine is slightly cheaper. Thoughts?
> 
> Also my helmet fits pretty well. Would using either of these hoods make it uncomfortably tight?


If you want to be able to move down the mask, get the UA one. The mouth part moves down and the hood stays up. 

On the Dakine one, the hood goes down and the mask stays up.









If you're wearing a helmet I don't think you'd really need a hood unless your ears get cold. Last season I tried the Serius version and it made my helmet so tight I couldn't even get it on properly, so I returned it.

Perhaps you could try a Buff facemasks instead. You can wear it as a facemask, or down around your neck. If you want, you could also wear it over your ears or entire head while also wearing it as a facemask. It's about $20 and made of the same or very similar material as the Under Armour one, yet you can wear it the same way and a load of other ways:










This is how you can wear one:































There are other ways, too.

They're also more compact if you want to take it off.
Here's a link to their page for the Men's Snowboarding-specific ones:

http://www.buffusa.com/sports/collections/original-buff-reg/styles/filter/men/snowboarding

I don't actually have one, but they still look really good. I think it would be a much better option than the Dakine and UA balaclavas.

You could try one of these as a last resort!


----------



## riziger

Hahaha cheers for the quick reply. Basically I wanted the UA hood cause it looks simple and fuss-free. Basically you put it on and it stays there.

I'm currently using an airhole facemask and it works for the first hour or so then starts to slip or freeze up. Obviously it doesn't give much neck warming as well.

The Buff one looks good but I'm afraid it's much too similar to an airhole in that if it slips out from under your helmet at the back or in front under the strap, then you will have to remove your helmet and reset it.

I want something where you can pull down the face bit when riding lifts then just easily slide it back up once riding. The helmet tightness that you've described does worry me a little though but I suppose I will have to try it to find out? The fabric does look rather thin so I'm hoping it won't make too much of a difference to my helmet fit


----------



## Gdog42

riziger said:


> I want something where you can pull down the face bit when riding lifts then just easily slide it back up once riding. The helmet tightness that you've described does worry me a little though but I suppose I will have to try it to find out? The fabric does look rather thin so I'm hoping it won't make too much of a difference to my helmet fit


Then go with the UA one. The one I tried had an entire skull cap on top, which was pretty thick. The UA balaclava is just the same thin material on top, and you can pull the face down on it. You can't do that with the Dakine one. The UA one also has a load of great reviews. :thumbsup:


----------



## riziger

Gdog42 said:


> Then go with the UA one. The one I tried had an entire skull cap on top, which was pretty thick. The UA balaclava is just the same thin material on top, and you can pull the face down on it. You can't do that with the Dakine one. The UA one also has a load of great reviews. :thumbsup:


Cheers dude, looks like i will!


----------



## 03SVTCobra

Ordered me a couple Yowie's and an avalon7 tube. These will be replacing my airholes.


----------



## Consonantal

This has probably been asked before but anyone have a good recommendation for a facemask that wicks moisture really well? 

I don't mind if it gets wet during a run, but I want it to be mostly dry by the time I've waited in line and ridden the lift. 

It also has to be easy to take off and put back on. I liked the UA hood the people above me were talking about since you can very easily pull down the mask and pull it back up but I don't think I'm quite in the need for a full hood.

Oh yeah and has to be available in Canada somehow.


----------



## snowklinger

Consonantal said:


> This has probably been asked before but anyone have a good recommendation for a facemask that wicks moisture really well?
> 
> I don't mind if it gets wet during a run, but I want it to be mostly dry by the time I've waited in line and ridden the lift.
> 
> It also has to be easy to take off and put back on. I liked the UA hood the people above me were talking about since you can very easily pull down the mask and pull it back up but I don't think I'm quite in the need for a full hood.
> 
> Oh yeah and has to be available in Canada somehow.


Just got one of these, its fucken sweet. Dries over a chair in 10minutes during a beer or whatever in the chalet.


----------



## BlackSnow

I've been wearing a Spacecraft facemask this season, and love it! Keeps me warm when the wind is blasting, doesn't get wet on the inside, breathes really well, and looks good (to me)! If you're looking for a new bandanda style facemask you should check them out.


----------



## East§ide

so far ive bought an airhole facemask, a spacecraft facemask, one that ties that's fleece lined, a thick fleece lined dakine one, etc. and im unhappy with all of them...either they dont cover your face well, or they're almost impossible to breathe through, or they let cold air in anyway.. the best ive found so far is the neff neck gaiter thing that is made out of the same material as their hats.. at least its warm and you can breathe through it, but it does get wet and start to suck too... im debating getting that UA hooded one


----------



## metric

Just ordered a couple Yowies last week. Really happy with them. When it's not that cold (like 10-20F) I just wear the Yowie. When it's super cold like it was here last week (-15F) it works great with UA Cold Gear hood and Yowie over the top.


----------



## k8xp

I can't seem to find one that is waterproof. They all say "moisture wicking" but the snow was coming down real good on Monday and I feel if it's like that again a lot of the ones I've looked at would just get soaked. 

Today I bought a Bula neoprene balaclava/helmet liner but I don't know what's the best to get.


----------



## Gdog42

k8xp said:


> I can't seem to find one that is waterproof. They all say "moisture wicking" but the snow was coming down real good on Monday and I feel if it's like that again a lot of the ones I've looked at would just get soaked.
> 
> Today I bought a Bula neoprene balaclava/helmet liner but I don't know what's the best to get.


The 686 one *is* waterproof. There was a whole description of it on the package that included the waterproofing and breathability ratings. 

The facemask itself was really good when I used it- kept me warm while allowing me to breath clearly. I couldn't really move my head around much when my jacket was zipped all the way up with the Strap facemask on, so I just had the top unzipped whenever I wore it.

As good as it was, I just sent mine back, because the velcro closure caught on some of the stitching of the material around the edges and was pulling out more every time I took it off. This might have just been an odd manufacturing defect with the one I had though, so ask tylerkat89 (page 61) if he's had the same problem with his.

I've ordered a Yowie. I really like the simple idea of it and the countless reviews of its good performance, so hopefully that won't have any issues. And there's no velcro to worry about! :yahoo:


----------



## 03SVTCobra

Definitely like the yowies and avalon7 tube.
I think the avalon7 is a bit expensive for what you get.
They both get wet pretty fast. If they were fleece lined like the airhole I think they would be great.


----------



## Gdog42

03SVTCobra said:


> Definitely like the yowies and avalon7 tube.
> I think the avalon7 is a bit expensive for what you get.


You can get a Yowie on Dogfunk now for $6.27.

http://www.dogfunk.com/dogfunk/search.html?mv_session_id=2oVdeItT&q=yowie



> They both get wet pretty fast.


I bought 2, and used one yesterday. It was really good. After a while it did get kind of wet, but I turned it inside-out during my break and it was almost dry afterward. You can also rotate to a different side. :thumbsup:

And then Yowie doesn't freeze when it gets wet.



> If they were fleece lined like the airhole I think they would be great.


The Arctic Yowie has a fleece section on it. You can wear it around the neck or flip it to wear over your face. They're also on the Dogfunk page.

Mine are just the regular ones. It it gets really cold, I just zip up the collar of my jacket with the Yowie on. I can also fold one half on the inside to make it twice as thick.

What I like most about it is that it doesn't restrict my head movement whatsoever like the 686 one did, and it's almost as breathable.


----------



## 03SVTCobra

Gdog42 said:


> You can get a Yowie on Dogfunk now for $6.27.
> 
> yowie from Dogfunk.com
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2, and used one yesterday. It was really good. After a while it did get kind of wet, but I turned it inside-out during my break and it was almost dry afterward. You can also rotate to a different side. :thumbsup:
> 
> And then Yowie doesn't freeze when it gets wet.
> 
> 
> 
> The Arctic Yowie has a fleece section on it. You can wear it around the neck or flip it to wear over your face. They're also on the Dogfunk page.
> 
> Mine are just the regular ones. It it gets really cold, I just zip up the collar of my jacket with the Yowie on. I can also fold one half on the inside to make it twice as thick.
> 
> What I like most about it is that it doesn't restrict my head movement whatsoever like the 686 one did, and it's almost as breathable.


Was referring to the Avalon7 tube which is $20 plus shipping.
I know the options for the Yowie I was just stating my experiences with them for other people that are considering.


----------



## suburbanlegend8

Me wearing an artic yowie, second from the right:


----------



## Gdog42

Nice picture. You're definitely the badass of the group!

While we're on the subject, Yowies are now on sale at dogfunk.com if anyone's interested:

http://www.dogfunk.com/dogfunk/search.html?mv_session_id=ENAKfFGM&aff=1&q=yowie

For this sale, the regular ones are $6.27 and the Arctic ones are $8.37.

I contacted them and they said the sale will likely end this weekend.


----------



## neshawnp

$8 for a neck warmer-fleece type material. also came with a seperate ear warmer headband. walmart:thumbsup:


----------



## Gdog42

neshawnp said:


> $8 for a neck warmer-fleece type material. also came with a seperate ear warmer headband. walmart:thumbsup:


Walmart sold me a decent base layer and socks for only about a total of $40.

They do sell some good basic things for snowboarding if you have the eye for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Gdog42 said:


> yowie from Dogfunk.com
> 
> For this sale, the regular ones are $6.27 and the Arctic ones are $8.37.
> 
> I contacted them and they said the sale will likely end this weekend.


Thanks for that. My face went numb after a fast run about 2 weeks ago so I need this haha.


----------



## StickieTime

I'm looking for suggestions on a new face mask. I'm currently using the Under Armour hood. On cold days I like pulling up the face mask over my nose then have the goggle's foam over it, but we all know that causes fogging issue. Hoping to find something similar to the Under Armour one but more breathable.

The Yowie looks interesting, anyone ride with the Yowie covering the nose? Does it causes any fogging issue?


----------



## suburbanlegend8

Yowie hasn't caused me fogging when pulled over nose and tucked under goggles. The problem is if you start to breathe heavy it's difficult to breathe through, but that's kinda true of anything you're pulling over your face. Most of the time it's fine.

The Artic version is rad cause you have warm fleece over your neck and then the stretchy part for your face.


----------



## vltsai

Airhole!


----------



## East§ide

I use the under armour hood more often than not.. if its really cold, ill layer an airhole mask over it and pull it up if my face gets colder...i also just got a free one from Celtek because of some awesome customer service and it fits surprisingly well, though I havent used it on the mountain. My girlfriend and I both use the UA hoods and love them.


----------



## Gdog42

StickieTime said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on a new face mask. I'm currently using the Under Armour hood. On cold days I like pulling up the face mask over my nose then have the goggle's foam over it, but we all know that causes fogging issue. Hoping to find something similar to the Under Armour one but more breathable.
> 
> The Yowie looks interesting, anyone ride with the Yowie covering the nose? Does it causes any fogging issue?


Nope, it hardly ever fogs. I keep it over my nose and the only time my goggles do fog is if I'm breathing really heavily, and even then only the bottom part of the lens fogs and it goes away immediately. 

If it doesn't go away, I just breath downwards and it does.

As for the Arctic Yowie, I just use the regular one because it's already pretty warm, and if it gets really cold I just zip my jacket collar all the way up over my mouth. And if it gets _even colder_, I can take it to the next level and fold the Yowie in half (doubles thickness) and then zip my jacket all the way up over it! 

The lowest temperatures I've been through so far was about 25 degrees F and just the regular Yowie with my jacket collar unzipped was enough to keep me warm (although I was moving around a lot in the park.) I also have a base jacket that goes around my neck like a neck warmer for cold weather, so I don't need the Arctic one. However, usually I just go in my shirt under the jacket and I'm still fine with the regular Yowie. :thumbsup:

It's a damn good facemask!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Oh, nice! I was thinking of maybe getting both the regular & the artic yowie but maybe I'll just stick with the regular one & see how that goes.


----------



## StickieTime

Gdog42 said:


> Nope, it hardly ever fogs. I keep it over my nose and the only time my goggles do fog is if I'm breathing really heavily, and even then only the bottom part of the lens fogs and it goes away immediately.
> 
> If it doesn't go away, I just breath downwards and it does.
> 
> As for the Arctic Yowie, I just use the regular one because it's already pretty warm, and if it gets really cold I just zip my jacket collar all the way up over my mouth. And if it gets _even colder_, I can take it to the next level and fold the Yowie in half (doubles thickness) and then zip my jacket all the way up over it!
> 
> The lowest temperatures I've been through so far was about 25 degrees F and just the regular Yowie with my jacket collar unzipped was enough to keep me warm (although I was moving around a lot in the park.) I also have a base jacket that goes around my neck like a neck warmer for cold weather, so I don't need the Arctic one. However, usually I just go in my shirt under the jacket and I'm still fine with the regular Yowie. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's a damn good facemask!


Nice. Thanks for the info. I'll definitely give the regular yowie a try next season. If the weather gets too cold, i can always use it together with the Under Armour one.


----------



## applor

hey guys.

I've been after a new face mask for this coming season. I have not been boarding for a while but now have a smith vantage and IO/X goggles.

I've actually already bought the UA coldgear neck gaitor and it arrived a couple days ago.

Unfortunately it is too lose! I try to keep it over my nose (which is what I want it for, in cold weather) and it barely holds there and I know it will fall down out on the snow

Any suggestions on what else I can buy that will actually stay up?
I haven't tried it with goggles though so when they arrive maybe I should be holding the gaitor in place with the goggles over the top?

Thanks


----------



## snowklinger

still can't beat the buff.










I like the Merino Wool but wouldn't mind trying the windstopper one and maybe one or 2 others.


----------



## oskar

snowklinger said:


> I like the Merino Wool but wouldn't mind trying the windstopper one and maybe one or 2 others.


You mean the breathstopper ? If you have the wool one then there is no need to buy the other. It's really bulky and hard to breath through.
Save your money.

I'm actually really interested in this;

686 :: Strap - Ombre Plaid


----------



## Gdog42

oskar said:


> You mean the breathstopper ? If you have the wool one then there is no need to buy the other. It's really bulky and hard to breath through.
> Save your money.
> 
> I'm actually really interested in this;
> 
> 686 :: Strap - Ombre Plaid


I used to have the 686 one...it wasn't as good as I'd expected. It was kind of awkward to fit on my face, but the real problem was the velcro. There is stitching that goes all the way around the edges, and the velcro on my mask snagged on it every time so whenever I removed the mask it pulled out more of the thread. :sad:
I returned it and got 2 Yowies instead. They're so awesome that when I'm about to put one on I get that same excited feeling as I get when I'm about to eat bacon!


----------



## LuckyRVA

The Dakine Prowler

Not as funky smelling after a day of use as the UA hood I had and not as bulky as a fleece facemask I had last season. The Prowler is also very breathable. Only downside, if you have facial hair it will freeze to your beard on super cold days. I wore this in -20 weather in Jackson Hole and it helped tremendously.


----------



## oskar

Gdog42 said:


> I used to have the 686 one...it wasn't as good as I'd expected. It was kind of awkward to fit on my face, but the real problem was the velcro. There is stitching that goes all the way around the edges, and the velcro on my mask snagged on it every time so whenever I removed the mask it pulled out more of the thread. :sad:


Thanks for the heads up man :thumbsup:, guess i will just use my merino wool buff few more seasons.


----------



## davidj

snowklinger said:


> Just got one of these, its fucken sweet. Dries over a chair in 10minutes during a beer or whatever in the chalet.


+1 :yahoo:. As Kling said, can't beat the buff. Bought a black one coupla seasons ago and have used it from where temps hover around 0 and wind chills in the minus teens, all the way up to the 40s (40+ days and counting). Shocked at how warm this fine wool keeps nose and face on 0 degree days... of course, it's not toasty warm, you feel cold with the wind in your face, but there's no freezing, frostbite or numbing of nose, lips or chin, no matter how cold it is; just wear it facemask or balaclava style. Also very gratified by how cool and breathable the thing is on warm spring days. Wasted some perfectly good money on a couple of neoprene/fleece masks because I thought it'd be nice to be toasty warm in the face on 0 deg days but they fogged up my gogs so bad :blink: I went back to my buff. Anybody up for some perfectly good, barely use Zangear facemasks ?


----------



## tokyo_dom

Probably one of the worst facemask advertisement pics ever; makes it look like a cardboard tube to put over your face. Didnt think much more of it, but then saw it at a shop on discount. It is NOTHING like that. Super soft pleather that moves/folds much like a regular face mask. Combined with a pair of black goggles and black helmet, i had a pretty badass look going if i do say so myself.

Its amazing how much a small hole in front of your mouth can do for breathability. Even hiking up a peak to an off-piste run, i didnt have any fogging issues, and i was panting like a dog by the top of the hill. Eventually took off the mask due to getting too hot - this mask would suit cold to supercold days


----------



## Deimus85

I picked up an Airblaster Balaclava and a Wrong Gear Tactical mask 2 seasons ago. Two of the best investments I have made in my soft gear quiver for sure.


----------



## BigAL

Wolf bandanas from kittylovesmonster.com, paired with the jet black EG2s makes for one badass combo.


----------



## Deimus85

Those are pretty loony.


----------



## cervin09

please take this survey for my engineering project 
This is the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Y7WGLYL


----------



## cozmo

cervin09 said:


> please take this survey for my engineering project
> This is the survey link: https://www.surveybullshit.com/s/Y7WGLYL


----------



## Deimus85

cozmo said:


>


----------



## Rob23

I bought this a few weeks ago. I haven't had the chance to try it out yet but it is comfortable and seems like it will do a good job for $15. Found it at Winners.

BULA Predator Neo Face Mask - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


----------



## YetiBstrd

About to order this 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beardski-BE...UTF8&qid=1389119125&sr=1-12&keywords=beardski


----------



## Jibfreak

I ordered these straight from China to my door.

Amazon.com: 3 in 1 Neck Warmer Snood Beanie Scarf Ski Hat Bike Cycling Motorbike Sport Face Mask: Sports & Outdoors

Used to only be $1 a piece and at that price these are killer. Super light weight so I don't overheat but it gives my face a little protection from the elements. Also doesn't hold a ton of water because its so thin so it doesn't turn into a sheet of ice on my face.


----------



## dcrides

FYI The Clymb has Airhole facemasks on sale for 50% off today. (limited models)


----------



## Deimus85

Rob23 said:


> I bought this a few weeks ago. I haven't had the chance to try it out yet but it is comfortable and seems like it will do a good job for $15. Found it at Winners.
> 
> BULA Predator Neo Face Mask - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


Lame



YetiBstrd said:


> About to order this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beardski-BE...UTF8&qid=1389119125&sr=1-12&keywords=beardski


Lame



Jibfreak said:


> I ordered these straight from China to my door.
> 
> Amazon.com: 3 in 1 Neck Warmer Snood Beanie Scarf Ski Hat Bike Cycling Motorbike Sport Face Mask: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Used to only be $1 a piece and at that price these are killer. Super light weight so I don't overheat but it gives my face a little protection from the elements. Also doesn't hold a ton of water because its so thin so it doesn't turn into a sheet of ice on my face.


Cool, but plain.

LAME


----------



## Jibfreak

Meh it's nothing crazy for sure but it gets the job done.

I actually soaked mine in Nikwax Polar Proof. Not sure if this is exactly healthy, but it has made this facemask a whole lot more wearable here in the NW where temps are generally right around freezing.


----------



## Rob23

Deimus85 said:


> Lame


What more do you want? Its a face mask. I didn't get it because I thought it was cool.


----------



## Deimus85

Rob23 said:


> What more do you want? Its a face mask. I didn't get it because I thought it was cool.


----------



## pure Industries

*sweet gear chances to win gear*

sweet gear an chances to win sweet gear!! 

PURE industries
https://www.facebook.com/pureindustriesclothing


----------



## pure Industries

*PURE industries https://www.facebook.com/pureindustriesclothing*



Rob23 said:


> I bought this a few weeks ago. I haven't had the chance to try it out yet but it is comfortable and seems like it will do a good job for $15. Found it at Winners.
> 
> BULA Predator Neo Face Mask - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways




PURE industries
https://www.facebook.com/pureindustriesclothing


----------



## pure Industries

this forum site is so dope ,, where yall guys ride at?


----------



## DevilWithin

@pure Industries - Dude, at least try to make some meaningful contributions that are relevant to a thread instead of shameless self-promotion to your shitty FB page where you're trying to sell a bunch of crap. Buy some real fucking advertising if you want to promote your company and keep your worthless comments out of our "dope" forum.


----------



## Lurchy

*Shemaug*

Anybody use a shemaug instead of a bandana?


----------



## DevilWithin

I've tried a shemagh, but I've only found them in cotton (meant for desert climates) and they suck once they get wet. Pretty much like a cotton bandanna. 

I tried searching for a merino wool shemagh, but no luck so far. Would be awesome though.


----------



## dust

i got the celtek everest


----------



## Thatsnowboarder

Ahaa this brings back memories me and 3 other kids dressed up as kermit the frog a nurse a clown and the annoying orange. Best last run of the season ever:yahoo:


----------



## sheepshaver

*Shield NW Facemasks*

Found this through reddit and thought i'd share here. Looks to be a kickstarter that is plausible and won't fail if its funded.

http://kck.st/1KDS4Z2

PS I know this is my first post, but I have no affiliation except for the money I backed to the project. Just thought its something worth contributing to community

PPS Hello Everybody!


----------



## dave785

I've tried a bunch of things.

So far, the best one has been the Buff. But I don't use it because it's too cumbersome to take off.. and I can't drink from my camelbak with it.

I use the outdoor research Yowie's (or thermal yowie's on really cold days). No fogging if you fold it right.. but you have to fold it right around the nose. It's really easy to pull down and pull back up once you get used to it. Thing doesn't freeze either.

I've also tried the celtek facemask, the nike pro combat facemask, the under armour facemask, the dakine maurauder thing, the shemaugh thing (which is my favorite in theory but the thing gets soaked once and is ruined!), and an airhole bandana. You could say that I have a problem.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

dave785 said:


> I've tried a bunch of things.
> 
> So far, the best one has been the Buff. But I don't use it because it's too cumbersome to take off.. and I can't drink from my camelbak with it.
> 
> I use the outdoor research Yowie's (or thermal yowie's on really cold days). No fogging if you fold it right.. but you have to fold it right around the nose. It's really easy to pull down and pull back up once you get used to it. Thing doesn't freeze either.
> 
> I've also tried the celtek facemask, the nike pro combat facemask, the under armour facemask, the dakine maurauder thing, the shemaugh thing (which is my favorite in theory but the thing gets soaked once and is ruined!), and an airhole bandana. You could say that I have a problem.


Try a BlackStrap Balaclava!!!!!


----------



## dave785

Mizu Kuma said:


> Try a BlackStrap Balaclava!!!!!


it looks exactly like the nike balaclava and the under armour balaclava. how is it different?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

dave785 said:


> it looks exactly like the nike balaclava and the under armour balaclava. how is it different?


I'll admit I've never tried either of those, anyone that has got the BlackStrap has been very happy with it!!!!!

It was recommended to me, and it's a winner compared to every other mask I've tried!!!!!


----------



## applor

I backed the Shield face mask kickstarter and used it for 2.5 weeks in Breck.
It's my first use of a 'full' face mask - I normally use a buff up to my chin but on cold/windy days I need full cover of my cheeks and nose.
The Shield worked well except for one big issue. Without a mouth hole when moving at speed and breathing rapidly the mask would get sucked against my mouth and you can't breathe.

This was easily fixed by cutting a small diamond mouth hole and had no further issues.
They may be doing a mouth hole for future releases.

Otherwise the fabric was good, soft on the inside and blocks all wind. If it gets very cold the fabric goes stiff.

It did its job for me on the trip. As mentioned I cannot compare to other face masks though.


----------



## jae

Mizu is blackstrap easy to pull up and down frequently and does it stay in position? I'm sick of neck gaiters always falling off the back of my head after pulling them down.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

jae said:


> Mizu is blackstrap easy to pull up and down frequently and does it stay in position? I'm sick of neck gaiters always falling off the back of my head after pulling them down.


Yep, one main reason why I really like them!!!!! I only wear it once I'm at the top and ready to ride, or on an open chair, with the rest of the time down under my chin!!!!!

Plus they stay put!!!!! I always had heaps of trouble with other brands moving around but the BlackStrap is just a well cut bit of fabric!!!!!


----------



## jae

hood or daily hood?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

jae said:


> hood or daily hood?


The Hood!!!!! Haven't seen/tried the Daily Hood!!!!!

The Hood Balaclava Face mask | BlackStrap | BlackStrap Industries Inc. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## F1EA

Wow Epic and Facemask used in the same sentence.
I have seen everything now.


----------



## Adyfire

dave785 said:


> I've tried a bunch of things.
> 
> So far, the best one has been the Buff. But I don't use it because it's too cumbersome to take off.. and I can't drink from my camelbak with it.
> 
> I use the outdoor research Yowie's (or thermal yowie's on really cold days). No fogging if you fold it right.. but you have to fold it right around the nose. It's really easy to pull down and pull back up once you get used to it. Thing doesn't freeze either.
> 
> I've also tried the celtek facemask, the nike pro combat facemask, the under armour facemask, the dakine maurauder thing, the shemaugh thing (which is my favorite in theory but the thing gets soaked once and is ruined!), and an airhole bandana. You could say that I have a problem.


I was using a buff last season and while pretty good it would get wet and then absolutely freeze solid. 
Excited to try airhole this season, they have quite a few material options so they musta nailed something down right. 
Back to the buff, I gotta say mine was solid for a few hours of shred and it also worked great in complete opposite, dry hot conditions on a weeklong crazy Nevada desert trip(you know the one)


----------



## dave785

Adyfire said:


> I was using a buff last season and while pretty good it would get wet and then absolutely freeze solid.
> Excited to try airhole this season, they have quite a few material options so they musta nailed something down right.
> Back to the buff, I gotta say mine was solid for a few hours of shred and it also worked great in complete opposite, dry hot conditions on a weeklong crazy Nevada desert trip(you know the one)


Which buff were you using? They make a neck gaiter (that I love for warmer or sunny days) but they also make a full face mask that's meant for motorcycle helmets. It's the full face mask that I'm referring to when I say it works the best, but unfortunately it doesn't allow you to open up the mouth piece to drink or eat...

For wet days I usually go with the arctic Yowie. It worked great yesterday. It's just a regular yowie with a second layer of fleece on it. The fleece traps all the moisture so you don't have to worry about it freezing. It can get really warm though... I'd only bust it out at 25 degrees or lower.


----------



## wkd

tactics are having a sale on some of the blackstrap hood balaclavas. picked up one for $18.


----------



## fathomz

iheartraves.com has a killer sale on their neck/face masks. sick designs.. dont wait! iheartraves.com/collections/masks-bandanas


----------



## fathomz

iheartraves dot com is having a huge sale on their elastic face mask things. good for covering and sweet graphics. not much warmth tho.


----------



## tokyo_dom

So i picked up one of Air Hole's neoprene masks earlier this season for a bargain to try it out. I have all sorts of Air hole masks and i am a big fan, since everything else i try ends up fogging my goggles (I run hot, so i breathe hot air, and even a thin mesh in front of my mouth feels restrictive)

Verdict: I'll stick to their standard 2 layer masks. 

Extra warm neoprene, with mesh-like ventilation all over it, that lets lots of cold wind straight through. Inner layer of material gets soaked (sweat? melted snow?), negating any warmth that the neoprene could have given me. Actually no, the neoprene does work, and keeps my face quite hot when i am not moving and there is no wind, resulting in massively fogged goggles. Then cold again when i am on the lift or going down the mountain.

Granted it was 10 degrees f and a powder day (face shots every turn), but i have never had fogging with any of my other air hole masks so i was disappointed. At least they werent full price


----------



## smellysell

Anybody know somewhere you can still get the UA hood? Almost bought one a couple years ago at Tj Maxx to wear for football practice before I started riding. Kicking myself now for passing up on it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazer295

smellysell said:


> Anybody know somewhere you can still get the UA hood? Almost bought one a couple years ago at Tj Maxx to wear for football practice before I started riding. Kicking myself now for passing up on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Check out SA fishing face shields. Versatile and a lot of designs, I have a few thin ones and a few fleece versions.


----------



## smellysell

trailblazer295 said:


> Check out SA fishing face shields. Versatile and a lot of designs, I have a few thin ones and a few fleece versions.


I actually have some, haha. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazer295

smellysell said:


> I actually have some, haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha nice, I'm waiting for a few more to arrive in the mail. Black friday deal 5 for $20 with a free fleece one.


----------



## smellysell

trailblazer295 said:


> Haha nice, I'm waiting for a few more to arrive in the mail. Black friday deal 5 for $20 with a free fleece one.


I don't have any fleece lined ones, might need to try them out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazer295

smellysell said:


> I don't have any fleece lined ones, might need to try them out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll let you know how they work out, they might be too hot depending on the conditions.


----------



## Grae.Design

Hey guys,
Like most of you I've been pretty frustrated with my facemasks. I've been snowboarding for 15 years and have yet to find one that actually works well and doesn't get soggy, freeze, make it hard to breath, or tangle/shift other gear. 

I went to school to be a product designer and for my senior thesis, designed (what I believe to be) the perfect facemask. I'm looking to develop it and bring it to market and would love to hear what you guys think.
View attachment Sexyness3.jpg


It's designed to work with your goggles (won't fog them), gloves/mittens (don't have to take them off to use it), hat, helmet, headphones (has an access hole so you can take your headphones out without taking everything off. It also relieves the pressure from pushing earbuds into your ears all day), and even a camelback (or granola bars, cigarettes, joints, w/e. You still have easy access to your mouth). It will trap hot air when you're sitting still (on the lift) but allows air to flow through when moving. Because the shell is sitting off the skin, moisture will condense on that surface keeping your face dry. It is also designed to be washable to get rid of excess sweat/moisture. It also has a magnetic quick release that allows you to take it off and put it on quickly, like pulling a gaiter up/down. 

It is modular, for different levels of protection: a lite version, for sunny days, a mid-weight for cooler, snowier days, and an expedition-class, for those fuck-off cold days or when you're swimming in powder. It has a cloth headpiece that will be customizable (colors/patterns,) and the hard shell can be customized with color, patterns, graphics. 

The actually face piece will be similar to your goggles in construction. Foam strips where it makes contact with your face. A soft rubber spacer to create an air cavity. And a hard plastic "lens" that will be interchangeable/repairable.

In the future I see this having conduit running through to heat it or possibly a bluetooth microphone. Ideally it will provide some sort of protection against branches slapping you in the face and possibly even providing a little extra oxygen should you become buried (these are not intended benefits yet.)

I'd love to hear what you like/don't like. How it could be better, or if there are any pain points I've missed.
Thanks!
GRAE


----------



## Bradley B

I


Grae.Design said:


> Hey guys,
> Like most of you I've been pretty frustrated with my facemasks. I've been snowboarding for 15 years and have yet to find one that actually works well and doesn't get soggy, freeze, make it hard to breath, or tangle/shift other gear.
> 
> I went to school to be a product designer and for my senior thesis, designed (what I believe to be) the perfect facemask. I'm looking to develop it and bring it to market and would love to hear what you guys think.
> View attachment 150792
> 
> 
> It's designed to work with your goggles (won't fog them), gloves/mittens (don't have to take them off to use it), hat, helmet, headphones (has an access hole so you can take your headphones out without taking everything off. It also relieves the pressure from pushing earbuds into your ears all day), and even a camelback (or granola bars, cigarettes, joints, w/e. You still have easy access to your mouth). It will trap hot air when you're sitting still (on the lift) but allows air to flow through when moving. Because the shell is sitting off the skin, moisture will condense on that surface keeping your face dry. It is also designed to be washable to get rid of excess sweat/moisture. It also has a magnetic quick release that allows you to take it off and put it on quickly, like pulling a gaiter up/down.
> 
> It is modular, for different levels of protection: a lite version, for sunny days, a mid-weight for cooler, snowier days, and an expedition-class, for those fuck-off cold days or when you're swimming in powder. It has a cloth headpiece that will be customizable (colors/patterns,) and the hard shell can be customized with color, patterns, graphics.
> 
> The actually face piece will be similar to your goggles in construction. Foam strips where it makes contact with your face. A soft rubber spacer to create an air cavity. And a hard plastic "lens" that will be interchangeable/repairable.
> 
> In the future I see this having conduit running through to heat it or possibly a bluetooth microphone. Ideally it will provide some sort of protection against branches slapping you in the face and possibly even providing a little extra oxygen should you become buried (these are not intended benefits yet.)
> 
> I'd love to hear what you like/don't like. How it could be better, or if there are any pain points I've missed.
> Thanks!
> GRAE


I don't like how it looks like a hard mask. Other then that sounds good.


----------



## Donutz

I use ANON goggles and masks. Hard to beat. I would try out GD's product, but would probably find it to be less convenient. The real issue with this and Ruroc is what to do with the hard-shell mask when you don't want to use it. Not all of us like to use backpacks.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> I use ANON goggles and masks. Hard to beat. I would try out GD's product, but would probably find it to be less convenient. The real issue with this and Ruroc is what to do with the hard-shell mask when you don't want to use it. Not all of us like to use backpacks.


Do you have newer masks for your Anons? I like the ones I have (I think first version of them), but they don't vent real well and fog up my goggles sometimes. The balaclavas I have doesn't even have any venting built into it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley B

smellysell said:


> Do you have newer masks for your Anons? I like the ones I have (I think first version of them), but they don't vent real well and fog up my goggles sometimes. The balaclavas I have doesn't even have any venting built into it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I have the m4 with the new mask at it makes your breath go down and out the sides. I love them.


----------



## smellysell

Bradley B said:


> I have the m4 with the new mask at it makes your breath go down and out the sides. I love them.


I keep hearing similar, sounds like I need to upgrade. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

You can swap the magnetic carrier between masks, so if you buy an M4 you can put the M4 carrier into your old M3 mask. Or vice versa. If you buy a mask separately, it comes with an M3 carrier, so you have to either swap it or order an M4 carrier from Burton parts.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> You can swap the magnetic carrier between masks, so if you buy an M4 you can put the M4 carrier into your old M3 mask. Or vice versa. If you buy a mask separately, it comes with an M3 carrier, so you have to either swap it or order an M4 carrier from Burton parts.


Are the new ones only M4? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> Are the new ones only M4?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Do you mean the masks? The cardboard display package will say which mask it's compatible with, but it'll almost certainly be compatible with everything except the M4, since that's the one that they made backwards.

If you mean the goggles, you can still buy M3s.

The problem is that other than the magnetic polarity thing, the M4 is a better goggle IMO. The lens has four pads for your fingers when you grab the lens so you don't have to dig your fingernails under the edges.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> Do you mean the masks? The cardboard display package will say which mask it's compatible with, but it'll almost certainly be compatible with everything except the M4, since that's the one that they made backwards.
> 
> If you mean the goggles, you can still buy M3s.
> 
> The problem is that other than the magnetic polarity thing, the M4 is a better goggle IMO. The lens has four pads for your fingers when you grab the lens so you don't have to dig your fingernails under the edges.


I kind of meant both. I'm sure the M4 are better, but I'm really happy with my M3 and have never had to dig my fingernails in?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley B

smellysell said:


> Are the new ones only M4?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The mask that comes with the m4 is the new one and I have not seen it sold separately. On the Burton website they sell a magnetic bridge that will work for the m4 and you can use it on all other masks.


----------



## Bradley B

smellysell said:


> Do you have newer masks for your Anons? I like the ones I have (I think first version of them), but they don't vent real well and fog up my goggles sometimes. The balaclavas I have doesn't even have any venting built into it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No vent holes but it seems to vent outward and to the sides. It's the newest model.


----------



## smellysell

Bradley B said:


> No vent holes but it seems to vent outward and to the sides. It's the newest model.


I have the og balaclava, it doesn't vent at all. I had to solder some holes in it, it's better now but still not great. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Bought a smartwool bala that I'm really optimistic about, but we'll see... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

